# So...The State funeral



## friedaweed (Apr 8, 2013)

Will anyone other than we know who be supporting it?

Any murmurs yet?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 8, 2013)

I want to hear boohs!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

The CEREMONIAL funeral

Get it right, or DM types will be all over you


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

ceremonial micturation on the ceremonial soil ahoy


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

pretty sure all funerals are ceremonial as well. Thats sort of the point.


----------



## Cid (Apr 8, 2013)

Shit, really commie?

The ceremonial category is basically state minus a few technicalities (Diana and the Queen Mother had them). Will need disrupting.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 8, 2013)

Have they decided on a place of burial (and soon-to-be source of a funny-smelling new tributary of the Thames) yet?


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 8, 2013)

Surely they have to bury her at sea or cremate, to prevent direct action on wherever she gets buried?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> pretty sure all funerals are ceremonial as well. Thats sort of the point.


Indeed.  What with being a ceremony and all.


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2013)

private cremation i believe. they wouldn't risk burying her.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

Should be a testimonial rather than a ceremonial, get all the old crew back together, major and tebbit can be strikers and portillo in goal and thatchers heid as the fucking ball


----------



## prunus (Apr 8, 2013)

Wherever it is, tramp the dirt down.


----------



## Cid (Apr 8, 2013)

Should be a full on ancient ceremonial ceremony, with all her best servants buried along with her.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm sure I heard Camo earlier saying there should be one but that would only be his opinion. I don't know who decides, perhaps a commons vote? Under current rules as mentioned in another thread she does not appear to be entitled to one.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> pretty sure all funerals are ceremonial as well. Thats sort of the point.


 
Yes, but just for all the people who are disputing it's a state funeral, as if that makes any difference


----------



## clicker (Apr 8, 2013)

killer b said:


> private cremation i believe. they wouldn't risk burying her.


 

Good, she might do a 'Carrie'.


----------



## Corax (Apr 8, 2013)

I do hope they go out to tender for the ceremony and award it to the lowest bidder.  It's what she would have wanted.


----------



## JimW (Apr 8, 2013)

Corax said:


> I do hope they go out to tender for the ceremony and award it to the lowest bidder. It's what she would have wanted.


Whisked off in a Group 4 van and dumped in landfill outside Staines should do it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

JimW said:


> Whisked off in a Group 4 van and dumped in landfill outside Staines should do it.


 

G4S nowadays old boy


----------



## clicker (Apr 8, 2013)

I wonder what the pound shop will bring out to mark the occasion....must have bunting left over from the royal wedding?


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but just for all the people who are disputing it's a state funeral, as if that makes any difference



If we pay for it, it's a state funeral. 

The rest is just semantics.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> If we pay for it, it's a state funeral.
> 
> The rest is just semantics.


 
I KNOW that 

Just don't want to give ammo to people like this



> *Tom Ridley* ‏@*TheTomRidley*  6h
> *It's not a state funeral*, so those who are whinging about the possibility it might have been can come off their high horses now...
> 
> *   Expand*


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 8, 2013)

I know you know. I don't do twitter but if anyone wants to tweet that tool that wrote that feel free to quote me


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll pay for her funeral.

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/3008...ixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla&crdt=0


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I KNOW that
> 
> Just don't want to give ammo to people like this


 

my high horse got privatised which is why I am left with just a personal goat


----------



## coley (Apr 9, 2013)

killer b said:


> private cremation i believe. they wouldn't risk burying her.



Pity


----------



## coley (Apr 9, 2013)

Cid said:


> Should be a full on ancient ceremonial ceremony, with all her best servants buried along with her.



Alive, hopefully


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

Cid said:


> Should be a full on ancient ceremonial ceremony, with all her best servants buried along with her.


 

go viking and have her burning in a boat surrounded by her minions. Problem is she killed all the fucking shipyards so now we will have to float her off on a lilo


----------



## The Boy (Apr 9, 2013)

A state funeral?  Surely they should be putting it out to tender and giving the contract to the lowest bidder regardless of how unsuitable.  It's what she would have wanted.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 9, 2013)

Of course she deserves a state funeral. If it wasn't for her we'd all be speaking Spanish.


----------



## clicker (Apr 9, 2013)

maybe they meant an ' estate ' ??


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 9, 2013)

The only differences between a state funeral and a ceremonial funeral is in the latter there's no laying in state beforehand and there's 2 fewer gun salutes - 19 instead of 21.


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 9, 2013)

If the party is big enough in London on Saturday they _might_ have second thoughts, or OTOH just beef up security. There should definitely be a demo/action against it.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 9, 2013)

Next Weds


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 9, 2013)

JimW said:


> Whisked off in a Group 4 van and dumped in landfill outside Staines should do it.


 
Staines-Upon-Thames, thank you very much.

And now we've gone upmarket we don't want her sort around here. We've only just got rid of the stench of piss.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> The only differences between a state funeral and a ceremonial funeral is in the latter there's no laying in state beforehand and there's 2 less gun salutes - 19 instead of 21.


Fewer.

But, yes, it's sophistry.  We pay, she gets lionised.  "It will look and feel like a state funeral to all intents and purposes," one source said of the ceremonial funeral, the level granted to the Queen Mother and Diana, Princess of Wales.  (Guardian).

Eden, Macmillan, Douglas-Home, Wilson, Callaghan, Heath, were all interred more quietly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> The only differences between a state funeral and a ceremonial funeral is in the latter there's no laying in state beforehand and there's 2 less gun salutes - 19 instead of 21.


 
and the horses


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> The only differences between a state funeral and a ceremonial funeral is in the latter there's no laying in state beforehand and there's 2 less gun salutes - 19 instead of 21.


 
Except that for the first time the guns will be pointed at the coffin!(Hopefully)


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and the horses


 
What pulls her carriage and coffin then?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> What pulls her carriage and coffin then?


 
Minions?


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Fewer.
> 
> But, yes, it's sophistry. We pay, she gets lionised. "It will look and feel like a state funeral to all intents and purposes," one source said of the ceremonial funeral, the level granted to the Queen Mother and Diana, Princess of Wales. (Guardian).
> 
> Eden, Macmillan, Douglas-Home, Wilson, Callaghan, Heath, were all interred more quietly.


 
I bet gordon brown and john major won't get state funerals


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 9, 2013)

Do we get a day off? It's what she would have wanted.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Do we get a day off? It's what she would have wanted.


 
Yeah was wondering whether they'd declare a national day of mourning.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Do we get a day off? It's what she would have wanted.


 
I would gladly go to work!


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 9, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Do we get a day off? It's what she would have wanted.


 

Doubt it, the demo would be too big if everybody got the day off.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> What pulls her carriage and coffin then?


 
According to Wiki



> However, the visual distinction usually referred to is that in a state funeral, the gun carriage bearing the coffin is drawn by sailors from the Royal Navy rather than horses. This tradition dates from the funeral of Queen Victoria; the horses drawing the gun carriage bolted, and so ratings from the Royal Navy hauled it to the Royal Chapel at Windsor.


 
it also says you can lay in state for ceremonial.  Didn't the QM do that?

Thatcher apparently said she didn't want a state funeral anyway, but the Daily Mail are ignoring her wishes


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

Set for Wednesday 17th.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22079749


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

75% of Mirror readers vote against state funeral 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/margaret-thatcher-funeral-is-its-1818960


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

https://twitter.com/dannylarouge/status/321565592547102720

Retweet if you wish.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 75% of Mirror readers vote against state funeral
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/margaret-thatcher-funeral-is-its-1818960


Voted.


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I bet gordon brown and john major won't get state funerals


 
What about Tony Blair? Maybe its just psychopaths who get a state funeral?


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 9, 2013)

.....sits and waits for the first sour old leftie to get cuffed over the head by coppers at one of various demonstrations.  Most entertaining 24 hours I've had so far.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

gunneradt said:
			
		

> .....sits and waits for the first sour old leftie to get cuffed over the head by coppers at one of various demonstrations.  Most entertaining 24 hours I've had so far.



The most entertaining 24 hours you have had so far is something that may happen in the future. Righty Ho.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 9, 2013)

I see some skanky losers were arrested last night - nicking water, no doubt, again.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 9, 2013)

oh - Queeny's going


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

yawn....


----------



## dessiato (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't care where they bury her. As long as they do.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 9, 2013)

'Tis a shame that she will be cremated. would have been better if buried so can later be dug up and plasticized.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2013)

If we all chipped in to hire a crop spraying plane with a tank full of piss to fly over the parade, they'd just shoot it down, wouldn't they?  How far can a fire hose spray...?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> If we all chipped in to hire a crop spraying plane with a tank full of piss to fly over the parade, they'd just shoot it down, wouldn't they? How far can a fire hose spray...?


 
I think the plod might notice someone wandering around with a fire hose


----------



## Dan U (Apr 9, 2013)

is there anything to arrest Mark for when he turns up?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

There'll be plenty of OT for plod. It'll be like 1984 all over again.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2013)

Apparently there's not to be a fly over, as she didn't want the tax payer to fit the bill.

ahahahaha


----------



## clicker (Apr 9, 2013)

Dan U said:


> is there anything to arrest Mark for when he turns up?


 
Breathing?


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

One of the worrying things is that the death of Thatcher, the funeral, the memories of the 'best of times' is going to give the Tory party some strength, at least in the short term, if not an electoral boost, when a policy is being considered I suspect the Minister will also think , "what would Margaret have thought/done?"


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> One of the worrying things is that the death of Thatcher, the funeral, the memories of the 'best of times' is going to give the Tory party some strength, at least in the short term, if not an electoral boost, when a policy is being considered I suspect the Minister will also think , "what would Margaret have thought/done?"


Other way round - it's going to re-associate them with serious civil strife and internal bickering.


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

> *• **David Cameron has announced that Lady Thatcher is to be held on Wednesday next week and will be attended by the Queen**.*


 
how nice, is she going to embalm her?

Guardian error


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Other way round - it's going to re-associate them with serious civil strife and internal bickering.


 
I meant on the Tories not the country..


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> > • David Cameron has announced that Lady Thatcher is to be held on Wednesday next week and will be attended by the Queen.
> 
> 
> nice, is she going to embalm her?


 
No, he's just going to _hold her_ whilst the queen _watches_. Nothing funny.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> I meant on the Tories not the country..


So did i. (at least, i meant both public and internally).


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Other way round - it's going to re-associate them with serious civil strife and internal bickering.


 
Agreed.
I can't remember when we last heard so many ordinary punters interviewed on the msm telling it like the class war actually was/is. I figure there's going to be many a youngster who will derive some sort of learning curve from the coverage. Though, obviously, these voices will set in the context of the great morass of fawning twaddle that is the bastard child of Diana's death mated with an endless tory party political broadcast.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't make it I have to work, right that's my alibi sorted.
Oh, shouldn't have posted that last bit!


----------



## sihhi (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Other way round - it's going to re-associate them with serious civil strife and internal bickering.


 
Do you think local protests are in order on the day of the funeral? The mood here isn't for a large march on Whitehall - perhaps out of fear.
Some kind of protest linking non-funerals for the homeless versus Thatcher extravaganza?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> when a policy is being considered I suspect the Minister will also think , "what would Margaret have thought/done?"


 
Does that mean they'd then take a more left-wing approach than they would currently? We're along way beyond thatcherism with this lot, economically at least.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Do you think local protests are in order on the day of the funeral? The mood here isn't for a large march on Whitehall - perhaps out of fear.
> Some kind of protest linking non-funerals for the homeless versus Thatcher extravaganza?


That would be one way to go, a very useful one i think - to be frank though, the atmosphere i found last night hadn't progressed to the stage of thinking tactically, it was more just like _where can we get a van and get to london to show other people that no matter what it sometimes feels like they're not on their own in hating everything she and her type brought to society, whose volunteering to drive etc_. I expect once the fog has lifted things like your suggestion be discussed in proper detail.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That would be one way to go, a very useful one i think - to be frank though, the atmosphere i found last night hadn't progressed to the stage of thinking tactically, it was more just like _where can we get a van and get to london to show other people that no matter what it sometimes feels like they're not on their own in hating everything she and her type brought to society, whose volunteering to drive etc_. I expect once the fog has lifted things like your suggestion be discussed in proper detail.


 
I'm sure you're right, but I can't help thinking that tens of thousands (albeit inevitably kept just outside the 'Green Zone' of the faithful) booing for hours on end would represent a fitting send off. We should remember that these acts, and the images of them, will form part of the 'history' of this event for future generations.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 9, 2013)

> In other developments:
> 
> The Premier League and the Football League say they will not be asking clubs to hold a one-minute silence at forthcoming fixtures
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22078110


 
As if a single one would be silent


----------



## sihhi (Apr 9, 2013)

brogdale said:


> I'm sure you're right, but I can't help thinking that tens of thousands (albeit inevitably kept just outside the 'Green Zone' of the faithful) booing for hours on end would represent a fitting send off. We should remember that these acts, and the images of them, will form part of the 'history' of this event for future generations.


 
The images will be represented as 'only a few thousand embittered protested proving that the majority were with Thatcher most of the way'.
The benefit changes are heavy in impact in East London - east Haringey, Hackney, Tower Hamlets, Newham - changing the demographics, evictions are likely in the case of any hint of resistance/recalcitrance so there is fear about the direct imminent future. Haringey has started shipping out anyone who accepts to Derby into smaller housing association homes there. But yes people like Thatcher who kill and destroy don't deserve funerals.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> One of the worrying things is that the death of Thatcher, the funeral, the memories of the 'best of times' is going to give the Tory party some strength,


I honestly don't think it will. To those under 30 she's something from history, and more and more people over that age - beyond those who hated her - have woken up to the damaging consequences of her rule


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 9, 2013)

Fucks sake, I work down the bloody road but that day I've got to fuck off to other side of London for training instead of hooting abuse at the coffin


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 9, 2013)

I think the route should be lined by people with their backs to her procession.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Agreed.
> I can't remember when we last heard so many ordinary punters interviewed on the msm telling it like the class war actually was/is. I figure there's going to be many a youngster who will derive some sort of learning curve from the coverage. Though, obviously, these voices will set in the context of the great morass of fawning twaddle that is the bastard child of Diana's death mated with an endless tory party political broadcast.


There's a huge difference with Diana, in that Diana had no political power (although she was a potent symbol). I mean, I can't honestly think of many who utterly, totally hated Diana personally


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> There's a huge difference with Diana, in that Diana had no political power (although she was a potent symbol). I mean, I can't honestly think of many who utterly, totally hated Diana personally


I can.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I can.


elucidate?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2013)

Just a bloody good firework display in a few local places during the procession would be enough of a message that people aren't bowed by this.  I reckon even if you did them up on Shooter's hill they'd still hear them. 

Set up a facebook group for donations, make it look like the end of Return of the Jedi!


----------



## sihhi (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> There's a huge difference with Diana, in that Diana had no political power (although she was a potent symbol). I mean, I can't honestly think of many who utterly, totally hated Diana personally


 
There were a fair few - making Diana jokes, jokes about Charles and Camilla follwing suit - pre-internet so not the same media footprint.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

sihhi said:


> The images will be represented as 'only a few thousand embittered protested proving that the majority were with Thatcher most of the way'.
> The benefit changes are heavy in impact in East London - east Haringey, Hackney, Tower Hamlets, Newham - changing the demographics, evictions are likely in the case of any hint of resistance/recalcitrance so there is fear about the direct imminent future. Haringey has started shipping out anyone who accepts to Derby into smaller housing association homes there. But yes people like Thatcher who kill and destroy don't deserve funerals.


 
I fully accept that this might be a slightly academic point to argue about how future historians will interpret the events of this week, but I'm not sure that the genuine, spontaneous celebrations will be so easy to cast aside as an insignificant reaction of the embittered few. When we're seeing news links like the second bullet from the torygraph we know that there _is _a significant response from the 'left'..


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

sihhi said:


> There were a fair few - making Diana jokes, jokes about Charles and Camilla follwing suit - pre-internet so not the same media footprint.


Oh I made a few pretty tasteless ones myself - but I felt if people hated anything it was the institution of royalty, not the vacuous inbred clothes horse who married into it


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I can.


I can  honestly think of many who utterly, totally hated Diana personally.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 75% of Mirror readers vote against state funeral
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/margaret-thatcher-funeral-is-its-1818960


 
I'm in a bit of a silly mood today so I decided to leave a short comment on that, it contained only the words, 'ding dong!'

Unfortunately it didn't post it for me - all I got was this message:



> We will not add your comment until you remove the following words: dong.


 
Which for some reason (it's not _that_ funny) resulted in pop coming out of nose levels of amusement.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Oh I made a few pretty tasteless ones myself - but I felt if people hated anything it was the institution of royalty, not the vacuous inbred clothes horse who married into it


 
I think that's largely the case with Thatcher as well - hatred of selfish capitalism - she was a key driver of it. 

brogdale - there were a fair few anti-Nixon protests against his funeral in 1994, but the media didn't cover them. There were dozens of anti-funeral for Reagan protests amongst emigre central Americans and activists of the era - but used to higlight only how small they were compared to the funeral and book of condolence.
Future historians almost never report on anti-funerals for the rich protests.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Oh I made a few pretty tasteless ones myself - but I felt if people hated anything it was the institution of royalty, not the vacuous inbred clothes horse who married into it


 
They had a condolences book for that at my work, where we could leave little messages and sign it. Mine? 'A good start.'


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

sihhi said:


> I think that's largely the case with Thatcher as well - hatred of selfish capitalism - she was a key driver of it.
> 
> brogdale - there were a fair few anti-Nixon protests against his funeral in 1994, but the media didn't cover them. There were dozens of anti-funeral for Reagan protests amongst emigre central Americans and activists of the era - but used to higlight only how small they were compared to the funeral and book of condolence.
> Future historians almost never report on anti-funerals for the rich protests.


 
Down to us then, to make enough 'noise' this time?


----------



## sihhi (Apr 9, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Down to us, then to make enough 'noise' this time?


 
Yes but that's what under discussion, what shape and form could/should that noise take in the face of massive cuts, long-term decline of "Britain" as economic unit, and widespread fear for the future (whether fear of immigrants, or unemployment or old age ill health without cover)?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

Meanwhile...


----------



## JimW (Apr 9, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'm in a bit of a silly mood today so I decided to leave a short comment on that, it contained only the words, 'ding dong!'
> 
> Unfortunately it didn't post it for me - all I got was this message:
> 
> ...


Why is the Mirror censoring national treasure Terry-Thomas?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 9, 2013)

No grave? Too bad. As a tribute to her economic legacy I wanted to give my own demonstration of 'trickle down economics'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'm in a bit of a silly mood today so I decided to leave a short comment on that, it contained only the words, 'ding dong!'
> 
> Unfortunately it didn't post it for me - all I got was this message:
> 
> ...


 
Oh, is dong one of *those *words


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 9, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> As if a single one would be silent


 
It's Leeds Utd v Sheffield Weds on Saturday!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 9, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> It's Leeds Utd v Sheffield Weds on Saturday!


Tough choices have to be made.


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I can honestly think of many who utterly, totally hated Diana personally.


 
There was Prince Philip for a start and Nicholas Soames. They both hated her. Not forgetting Charlie boy, bet he wasnt too keen after the break up, seeing as he always fancied somebody else from the start.


----------



## nastybobby (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

nastybobby said:


>


 
Multi-like

There is (another) petition..
https://www.change.org/petitions/pr...ave-wanted-sign-the-petition-to-say-you-agree
https://www.change.org/petitions/pr...ave-wanted-sign-the-petition-to-say-you-agree


----------



## where to (Apr 9, 2013)

brogdale said:
			
		

> Meanwhile...



That's ridiculous.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 9, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Meanwhile...


Jesus wept.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2013)

Bull your boots Sass, you've been called up!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

Miliband breaks the line!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Meanwhile...


Just out of interest, how do you do that? Where do they keep the code?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Just out of interest, how do you do that? Where do they keep the code?


 
eh?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

brogdale said:


> eh?


Post a tweet as an embedded pic. How did you do it? Thanks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd like to know as well


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Post a tweet as an embedded pic. How did you do it? Thanks.


 
I didn't. I don't know how either; it's a 'Print Scr' job.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

brogdale said:


> I didn't. I don't know how either; it's a 'Print Scr' job.


Aw.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Aw.


 
Sorry; you need someone considerably younger than me to help you


----------



## dennisr (Apr 9, 2013)

*Disunited in mourning: police fear Thatcher funeral may turn into security nightmare *
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...may-turn-into-security-nightmare-8566452.html


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 9, 2013)

dennisr said:


> *Disunited in mourning: police fear Thatcher funeral may turn into security nightmare *
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...may-turn-into-security-nightmare-8566452.html


 

Good.

It's going right past my office. Grief does funny things to people, like fill them with the urge to lob tins of paint around...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

dennisr said:


> *Disunited in mourning: police fear Thatcher funeral may turn into security nightmare *
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...may-turn-into-security-nightmare-8566452.html


 


> Chatter on websites, social media and forums that are popular with protest networks has revealed multiple plans by groups to either demonstrate during the funeral itself or hold “Maggie’s dead parties” on the same day. Others have recommended celebrations in the days leading up to next Wednesday’s funeral with one party slated for 6pm in Trafalgar Square this Saturday evening.


 
Nobody on this forum would ever dream of getting up to such nonsense


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> No grave? Too bad. As a tribute to her economic legacy I wanted to give my own demonstration of 'trickle down economics'.







Should build this over her grave as a fitting tribute.....


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2013)

dennisr said:


> *Disunited in mourning: police fear Thatcher funeral may turn into security nightmare *
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...may-turn-into-security-nightmare-8566452.html


 


> “London's police, the MPS, City of London and British Transport Police, are working together to deliver a security operation for Baroness Thatcher's funeral. Given the nature of the event our operation will use of a range of appropriate tactics,' a spokesman said.”


 
Crack heads first, ask questions later.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2013)

> It is likely that officers will need to line the entire route from the Houses of Parliament to St Paul’s Cathedral


 
Anyone know how long that route is?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 9, 2013)

No doubt democracy will be suspended for the day again as it was for the wedding in 2011. If the police are reading this thread I hope that you are as shame-faced in your duties on this day as you were on that one. Stopping people walking around in fancy dress in case they were slightly disruptive or chanty later. Arresting people for thought crimes - even the filth knew they were being asked to do the ridiculous then.


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 9, 2013)

JimW said:


> Why is the Mirror censoring national treasure Terry-Thomas?


It's cos they are rotters, and a positive _shaahr_.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Under 2.5 miles



Mr.Bishie


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Under 2.5 miles
> 
> View attachment 31242
> 
> Mr.Bishie


 
Her body is going from the Strand - an RAF hospital - to St Pauls, so it'll be taking a different route, through the City I think.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Her body is going from the Strand - an RAF hospital - to St Pauls, so it'll be taking a different route, through the City I think.


 
I'm just giving a rough route.  This is what DM has


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

The mirror's coverage of the funeral route almost looked like they were ... no. They wouldn't do that at a time like this


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Her body is going from the Strand - an RAF hospital - to St Pauls, so it'll be taking a different route, through the City I think.


 
Not a hospital, St Clement Danes is the RAF church, (after they paid for the re-build necessitated by their German counterparts). That route is correct AFAIK.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

Apologies for earlier posting...obviously, this is the correct petition to sign:-

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/45966

Already over 28,000 !

Pile in Urban


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> The mirror's coverage of the funeral route almost looked like they were ... no. They wouldn't do that at a time like this


 
erm, apologies.   That's the Daily Mail's picture


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> erm, apologies. That's the Daily Mail's picture


 
i was refering to an article i read on the mirror website earlier it was almost like they were daring people to have a go


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

Signed yet?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

...and have you passed it on?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm glad to see that No is winning on the Daily Mirror poll

Should Thatcher have a State Funeral

Yes = 22%
No - 78%


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> i was refering to an article i read on the mirror website earlier it was almost like they were daring people to have a go


 
oh right!

They don't seem to be huge fans. I get The Mirror every day and was reading it in the bath a while ago 

Durham Miners to Hold Funeral Party

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/margaret-thatcher-dead-durham-miners-1820941


----------



## teahead (Apr 9, 2013)

Ken Loach seems on the right track, but why not put the broadcast rights/branding out to competitive tender too? Plow the money back into the - sadly depleted, in line with the consequences of neoliberalism - public purse etc


> Lady Margaret Thatcher's funeral - brought to you by Pepsi!


----------



## HST (Apr 9, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Crack heads first, ask questions later.


For those who work in the area getting in that morning may be quite educational.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

teahead said:


> Ken Loach seems on the right track, but why not put the broadcast rights/branding out to competitive tender too? Plow the money back into the - sadly depleted, in line with the consequences of neoliberalism - public purse etc


 
and..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

Mirror's Front Page



> *Margaret Thatcher funeral: Growing anger at £10m ceremonial send-off fit for a Queen*
> 
> 10 Apr 2013 00:00
> She will go to her grave to the sound of bitter protests and anger at the fact the £10million funeral will be paid for by hard-pressed taxpayers
> ...


 
and

Flowers and a pint of milk


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

> We will pay for a lot of our politicians to take the day off, just as we’re paying for them to have an utterly pointless ‘emergency debate’ on her legacy tomorrow.
> 
> We will also foot the bill for closing down a large swathe of the capital, the time off work some people will be forced and others will want to take, and for the state broadcaster to televise it so everyone can pass comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 10, 2013)

c10 million its going to cost and benefits going down, big ol vicious circle


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 10, 2013)

Exactly, hypocrisy at the highest level, I for one ( of many ) would rather that 10m to go into the benefits pot to help people who actually need it, saying that , I doubt the money would see the light of day if it wasn't spent on her 'fun' eral


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 10, 2013)

How come the 'official' petition has dropped down to 8,000-odd?  That's kind of strange. State intervention?


----------



## cesare (Apr 10, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Apologies for earlier posting...obviously, this is the correct petition to sign:-
> 
> http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/45966
> 
> ...


That's a petition against a state funeral - but I thought she already wasn't getting one ie the slightly scaled down ceremonial funeral. Have I missed something?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> How come the 'official' petition has dropped down to 8,000-odd? That's kind of strange. State intervention?


 


The one to Parliament says 30,222


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 10, 2013)

Must have been a glitch, it had dropped to 8,900 this morning - I checked twice.

It's a bit crap though, not really worded right and with no explantion - should say 'ceremonial', and say that in a time of austerity it's not affordable.

I suspect what will eventually happen is some benefactor is going to step forward to foot this bill (or at least give that appearance), to stop the controversy interfering with the dignity of the occasion. She was staying at the Ritz courtesy of the slightly creepy tax-dodging Barclay brothers (who own the Ritz and the Telegraph paper) - sure they could dip in for a few million. Maybe all the beneficiaries could throw in a few million and they can rent Centre Parcs to host it and stay away from everyone else, let the police get on with their proper jobs.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 10, 2013)

Will there be horses pulling the corpse? Or in attendance? 

Them horses that get a bit upset by fireworks? Fireworks that are very easy to obtain these days. And could cause unfortunate disruption anywhere close to the funeral route. And would be very audible on the tv coverage. 

I hope that no evil hatefilled types who want to disrupt the funeral get this idea into their heads.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 10, 2013)

No horses i think, only for a state funeral!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> No horses i think, only for a state funeral!


should be four horses like at the execution of damiens. there is of course a precedent for a posthumous 'execution', that of oliver cromwell. so re-enacting the fate of the attempted regicide damiens on the canvas of baroness thatcher's corpse could be quite a draw for the tourists, those interested in foucault and indeed all students of early modern history.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 10, 2013)

Fans of Civil War reenactment societies should attend as well for this historical curiosity.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Fans of Civil War reenactment societies should attend as well for this historical curiosity.


sound effects - moans and so forth - could come from carol and mark, who would obviously be interested in this once-in-a-lifetime event.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

it would also give everyone concerned a final sense of the closure we hear so much about.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> sound effects - moans and so forth - could come from carol and mark, who would obviously be interested in this once-in-a-lifetime event.


 
The Horrible Histories series could do well out of it with writing an updated book on the Stuart period. "Oliver Cromwell was one of two British prime ministers to be posthumously executed. The other one was Margaret Thatcher, who was almost as horrible!" lol.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> The Horrible Histories series could do well out of it with writing an updated book on the Stuart period. "Oliver Cromwell was one of two British prime ministers to be posthumously executed. The other one was Margaret Thatcher, who was almost as horrible!" lol.


only cromwell was never prime minister, a position unknown in the seventeenth century. he was lord protector.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone who is researching a book on the history of capital punishment in the UK would do well to attend this event.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Anyone who is researching a book on the history of capital punishment in the UK would do well to attend this event.








an artist's impression of how things might play out


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 10, 2013)

Reckon this might be my new avatar on twitter


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 10, 2013)

Has anyone suggested turning up in large numbers and egging the coffin yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

WouldBe said:


> Has anyone suggested turning up in large numbers and egging the coffin yet?


egging on has been suggested, but not egging on the coffin.


----------



## tenniselbow (Apr 10, 2013)

Falklands theme. Really?!   They're really trying to capitalize on this, aren't they.


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2013)

A theme, when on earth did a funeral have a theme?, its like the Heseletine Garden Festivals which were basically an advert for them and free enterprise, its real Ruritania/Decline of Empire, ffs..


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

Falklands theme just tips it all towards the fucking sureal. And the press here had ill concealed smirks over Kim Jong Ils funereal rites....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2013)

A Dimbleby narrates, sombrely:



> ...and now the procession slowly makes its way along The Mall, at its head a phalanx of rich-fleeced Corriedales herded together by Simon Weston and Robert Lawrence in traditional Falklander costume, leaving in its wake long streaks of sheep stool for the funereal carriage to slice through, the tableau rich in symbolism, the air rich with the scent of victory...


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2013)

If it does indeed have a Falklands theme, then it is innately political and all LP MP's/front bench, etc should stay away..


as if...


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> A Dimbleby narrates, sombrely:


 
Nah, the disfigured, the wheelchair bound weren't even allowed to be visible during the Falklands 'Victory' parade, I think it is in Lawrence's memoirs..


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## 2hats (Apr 10, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> A Dimbleby narrates, sombrely: etc


 
Only to find St. Paul's already full of bored Argentinians?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

> traditional Falklander costume


 
so, windbreakers and benny hats


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2013)

Personally, I would like to see a large group of miner/ex miners in full pit gear peacefully and with dignity turn their backs on the cortege as it passes...


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 10, 2013)

Just think,if NK lobbed a nuke at Thatch's funeral they could get almost every cunt in Britian.....


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 10, 2013)

A big shout out to the Fixated Threat Assessment Centre, who are trawling the web as we speak.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 10, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> A big shout out to the Fixated Threat Assessment Centre, who are trawling the web as we speak.


 
Best not tell them about what my friend with the houseboat on the Thames is planning to do then....


----------



## love detective (Apr 10, 2013)

rod stewart to sing at maggies funeral, hope she doesnt wake up...


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 10, 2013)

love detective said:


> rod stewart to sing at maggies funeral, hope she doesnt wake up...


 
That serious?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

handbags and gladrags plus if you think I'm sexy should really add the elan and flair to the occaison


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 10, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> That serious?


 
lol  Had me at first


----------



## 2hats (Apr 10, 2013)

Maggie May surely?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 10, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Just think,if NK lobbed a nuke at Thatch's funeral they could get almost every cunt in Britian.....


 
Or somebody hijacked a plane full of bankers and flew it into St. Paul's just after take off. Big Bang 2.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 10, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> A big shout out to the Fixated Threat Assessment Centre, who are trawling the web as we speak.


They emailed Ian Bone today demanding to know of his plans for Saturday!


----------



## 1%er (Apr 10, 2013)

tenniselbow said:


> Falklands theme. Really?!   They're really trying to capitalize on this, aren't they.


It will be very interesting to see who attends from South America given the theme.


----------



## love detective (Apr 10, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> That serious?



That joke went well then!

_Wake up Maggie I think I got something to say to you..._


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> The only differences between a state funeral and a ceremonial funeral is in the latter there's no laying in state beforehand and there's 2 fewer gun salutes - 19 instead of 21.


I thought the only difference was an Act of Parliament, and a bunch of naval ratings pulling the gun carriage 

Either way, the difference is academic as far as I am concerned. If I were in London, the only reason I'd attend would be to turn my back on the hearse as it passed.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2013)

treelover said:


> One of the worrying things is that the death of Thatcher, the funeral, the memories of the 'best of times' is going to give the Tory party some strength, at least in the short term, if not an electoral boost, when a policy is being considered I suspect the Minister will also think , "what would Margaret have thought/done?"


I am hoping it gives them an artificial sense of invulnerability which will serve them ill come election time (including those pesky May elections - the Thatcher factor might just have its part to play, there, and not in a good way for the Tories)


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 10, 2013)

1%er said:


> It will be very interesting to see who attends from South America given the theme.


 
her name and the word "odious" seem to be inextricably linked from  news reports coming from over there


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 10, 2013)

love detective said:


> That joke went well then!
> 
> _Wake up Maggie I think I got something to say to you..._


 
It went sailing over our heads.


----------



## oryx (Apr 10, 2013)

Funny that the public purse can afford this (£10M, apparently ), isn't it?

It makes my blood boil that her family must be millionaires (at least I would assume they're likely to inherit millions) and there is no justification for a 'ceremonial' funeral. It's even more absurd when apparently she didn't want all this.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 10, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> her name and the word "odious" seem to be inextricably linked from news reports coming from over there


As other who are in South America have said, she isn't getting good press here and loads of stuff on the news about the street party's etc, talking about making arrests of people who haven't broken the law but may interfere with the arrangements (which seems to have shocked the young news-reporter who clearly is to young to remember what went on here a few short years ago).

Having a Falklands theme is a stroke of genius I think, it is the one thing she did that seems to bring most Brits together. Just think of all the services personal the TV will be able to interview on the day and during the build-up. All those who couldn't give a fuck one way or the other about Thatcher will have their chests puffed up, singing land of hope a glory, even a few here who are happy she is dead can't help but post in favor of her actions with regard to the Falklands.  

saatchi and saatchi have still got it


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

oryx said:


> Funny that the public purse can afford this (£10M, apparently ), isn't it?
> 
> It makes my blood boil that her family must be millionaires (at least I would assume they're likely to inherit millions) and there is no justification for a 'ceremonial' funeral. It's even more absurd when apparently she didn't want all this.


lenin didn't want to be in a mausoleum.

tell you what, we'll send her to russia and give lenin a big send off.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 10, 2013)

oryx said:


> Funny that the public purse can afford this (£10M, apparently ), isn't it?
> 
> It makes my blood boil that her family must be millionaires (at least I would assume they're likely to inherit millions) and there is no justification for a 'ceremonial' funeral. It's even more absurd when apparently she didn't want all this.


 
remember too that despite their mum being a critically ill widow none of her offspring were even in the country when she was on her deathbed. _No such thing as society_ must have been a comforting thought in her last days.

Mind you Mark might have meant to be there but  just got lost again .


----------



## rosecore (Apr 10, 2013)

Fair comment from Oborne:



> I am afraid that the decision to turn Lady Thatcher’s funeral into a state occasion was a constitutional innovation and, like almost all such innovations, both foolish and wrong. Since it is too late to change minds, all one can do now is hope that next week’s funeral is not allowed to turn into a triumphalist Tory occasion that inflicts permanent damage on the monarchy and also our system of government.


http://bit.ly/11Vqp3g


----------



## 1%er (Apr 10, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> remember too that despite their mum being a critically ill widow none of her offspring were even in the country when she was on her deathbed. _No such thing as society_ must have been a comforting thought in her last days.


LOL

I wonder what book she was reading when this "mild" stroke hit, if it was the book and not the bill from the Ritz's that caused the "mild" stroke, I can think of a few people I'd like to send the book to.

The BBC world news reported "she had a mild stroke while sitting up in bed reading a book" it wasn't fucking mild, it was fatal


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

rosecore said:


> Fair comment from Oborne:
> 
> 
> http://bit.ly/11Vqp3g


let's hope it is allowed to turn into a triumphalist tory occasion that inflicts permanent damage on the monarchy and also our system of government.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

1%er said:


> LOL
> 
> I wonder what book she was reading when this "mild" stroke hit, if it was the book and not the bill from the Ritz's that caused the "mild" stroke, I can think of a few people I'd like to send the book to.
> 
> The BBC world news reported "she had a mild stroke while sitting up in bed reading a book" it wasn't fucking mild, it was fatal


think how much more serious a fatal stroke would have been.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> think how much more serious a fatal stroke would have been.


Its got someone thinking


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 11, 2013)

Why has no one suggested we all bring milk along?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> an artist's impression of how things might play out


 

That's probably why the Daily Mail want her to have a state funeral, scared of the horses bolting at a ceremonial one


----------



## teahead (Apr 11, 2013)

1%er said:


> saatchi and saatchi have still got it


'Goodwill' capital generation?  Jesus. How many UK military actions have achieved anything worthwhile in the last 60 years? Look at the plight of service men when they come home. Look at Harry Windsor with his gaming buttons. I guess it'll please all those people who marveled at the the imagery hustled up for the Olympics... 

"...Britain never never never shall be slaves" Hah!


----------



## existentialist (Apr 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's probably why the Daily Mail want her to have a state funeral, scared of the horses bolting at a ceremonial one


Well, wouldn't you, if you knew what was following you not far behind on the gun carriage?


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

love detective said:


> That joke went well then!
> 
> _Wake up Maggie I think I got something to say to you..._


oh gawd, you've just planted the image in my head of waking up in bed next to Margaret Thatcher...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> oh gawd, you've just planted the image in my head of waking up in bed next to Margaret Thatcher...


neither of the barclay brothers will ever wake up next to her again


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> neither of the barclay brothers will ever wake up next to her again


one of them's probably having a 'lengthy Jodrell', as the argot has it, to her memory, right now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> one of them's probably having a 'lengthy Jodrell', as the argot has it, to her memory, right now.


My information is that far from reading a book, she was in a barclay sandwich.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> My information is that far from reading a book, she was the meat in a barclay sandwich.


EWWW!!


----------



## tony.c (Apr 11, 2013)

1%er said:


> It will be very interesting to see who attends from South America given the theme.


Cristina Kirchner will no doubt be extremely relieved to know that she has not been invited and Thatcher's family has vetoed any Argentinians being at the funeral.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2013)

tony.c said:


> Thatcher's family has vetoed any Argentinians being at the funeral.


 
I believe the appropriate verb in this instance would be 'torpedoed'.


----------



## rosecore (Apr 11, 2013)

Containing more jingoism than a Kim Jong Il funeral, it's Thatcher's turn in 2013.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 12, 2013)

tony.c said:


> Cristina Kirchner will no doubt be extremely relieved to know that she has not been invited and Thatcher's family has vetoed any Argentinians being at the funeral.


Apparently they have invited the Argentinian ambassador, they should send someone from the post-room (do they still have post-rooms?) to deliver a letter about the Falklands and demanding there return.

I want to see which South American countries send someone to a Falklands theme funeral, after all they are all meant to be standing shoulder to shoulder with Kirchner on this


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 12, 2013)

The Guardian says the Queen has misgivings about the pomp. Any chance it will be scaled back? http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/...uneral-pomp-concerns-palace#start-of-comments


----------



## teahead (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2013)

> _Queen of their tribe, but not the nation_


 
An apt description of the Tories icon


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2013)

1%er said:


> A
> I want to see which South American countries send someone to a Falklands theme funeral, after all they are all meant to be standing shoulder to shoulder with Kirchner on this


I'd say chile is the only nation even slightly likely to send anyone, on the grounds a) longstanding Chile-argentina animosity and b) it will piss CKF


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Maybe the people of Cordoba who she was on the verge of nuking could send a representative?


----------



## 1%er (Apr 12, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> I'd say chile is the only nation even slightly likely to send anyone, on the grounds a) longstanding Chile-argentina animosity and b) it will piss CKF


I'd say Columbia is the most likely


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2013)

1%er said:


> I'd say Columbia is the most likely


They may well be heavily represented in the lavatories used by the Tory MPs, so to speak....


----------



## 1%er (Apr 12, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> They may well be heavily represented in the lavatories used by the Tory MPs, so to speak....


The Colombian government can not get far enough up the USA's arse at the moment cos the USA is pumping millions into Columbia at the moment.

This has wider implication for South America and this is the first big test since they all came together over the Falklands issue, lets see if they do all stand together.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2013)

1%er said:


> The Colombian government can not get far enough up the USA's arse at the moment cos the USA is pumping millions into Columbia at the moment.
> 
> This has wider implication for South America and this is the first big test since they all came together over the Falklands issue, lets see if they do all stand together.


Ahh, I _seee_, I get your point now - Plan Colombia.
My reply was a tongue-in-cheek diversion on the recreational tastes of Tory MPs, but you may well be right to anticipate a spot of Colombian ingratiation, though I'd say if they expect that to curry favour with the people currently in charge in Washington, they're in for a rude awakening


----------



## treelover (Apr 13, 2013)

> Millwall supporters are staunch tories, no surprise they are strike breakers since the 1926 dock strikes when they broke ranks on their mates.


 
posted on CIf, is this correct..


----------



## treelover (Apr 13, 2013)

> @kensparker - That's an absolute lie. The 1926 general strike was solid - an idiotic West Ham fanzine invented the story that Millwall broke it. Millwall have their unsavoury elements but for the most part they are no Tories, south-east London is a pretty solid Labour area. Oh and the Telegraph story is another joke, a couple of people mouthing off on the internet becomes a headline in a supposedly serious paper.


 
answered...


----------



## treelover (Apr 15, 2013)

> So far the only foreign prime minsters to confirm that they are coming are from Poland, Kuwait, Latvia, Italy and Canada, and the most high-profile American to confirm that he is coming is, so far, Newt Gingrich.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/blog/2013/apr/15/thatcher-funeral-preparations-continue-live-blog


 
So much for the important actors coming from across the globe, given as one of the main rationale for the scale of the funeral..


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 15, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Will there be horses pulling the corpse? Or in attendance?
> 
> Them horses that get a bit upset by fireworks? Fireworks that are very easy to obtain these days. And could cause unfortunate disruption anywhere close to the funeral route. And would be very audible on the tv coverage.
> 
> I hope that no evil hatefilled types who want to disrupt the funeral get this idea into their heads.


 
I just hope no rotten fuckers have stocked up on marbles or ball bearings.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2013)

ammonia filled snooker balls


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 15, 2013)

or stolen a lion from a zoo they plan to unleash at the appropriate moment

hang on..wouldnt the whiff of  lion or tiger shit scare the fuck out of the horses....christ i hope nobody thinks of that


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> egging on has been suggested, but not egging on the coffin.


 
Serve Thatcher an Egg McCoffin!


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 15, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Will anyone other than we know who be supporting it?
> 
> Any murmurs yet?


 
Aaaargh;  - got really worried that I could not remember posting this thread.


----------



## rosecore (Apr 15, 2013)

Big Ben will be silenced for the funeral. What the actual fuck?


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 15, 2013)

1%er said:


> It will be very interesting to see who attends from South America given the theme.


 

michael ashcroft, king of belize


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2013)

fuck me this is getting ridiculous, north korea ridiculous


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 15, 2013)

1%er said:


> Apparently they have invited the Argentinian ambassador, they should send someone from the post-room (do they still have post-rooms?) to deliver a letter about the Falklands and demanding there return.
> 
> I want to see which South American countries send someone to a Falklands theme funeral, after all they are all meant to be standing shoulder to shoulder with Kirchner on this


 
argentinian armed forces have offered to give a 21 gun salute. The Home office have turned them down insisting the protocol is to fire shots over the coffin, not into it


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 15, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> fuck me this is getting ridiculous, north korea ridiculous


 
Maybe when thatcher is buried adoring tories will see her image etched on a cloud or see a portrait of her crying real tears.

I'm half expecting cameron to stand on the podium and start saying "Ein Reich! Ein Volk!" etc


----------



## killer b (Apr 15, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Maybe when thatcher is buried adoring tories will see her image etched on a cloud


here's hoping.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 15, 2013)

rosecore said:


> Big Ben will be silenced for the funeral. What the actual fuck?


Plenty of ding donging going on without big ben though


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 15, 2013)

rosecore said:


> Big Ben will be silenced for the funeral. What the actual fuck?


WTF !!!!!! is right


----------



## cesare (Apr 15, 2013)

I wonder if they're going to be searching everyone for those little loud travel speakers you can get for £20 in Dixons?


----------



## chilango (Apr 15, 2013)

So Ding Dong censored. Big Ben silenced. in death, as in life, Thatcher is surrounded by bell ends...


----------



## likesfish (Apr 15, 2013)

Military horses are still trained to charge the guns so I doubt a few fireworks would scare them.
 Think the lifeguards offered to saber a few rioters last time but the met turned down the kind offer


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 15, 2013)

How the new Thatcher Museum will look from the outside


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 15, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> How the new Thatcher Museum will look from the outside


 
Well, the North Koreans could do with the investment. And they do marvellous stuff with corpses. Yeah, I can see it working out.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 15, 2013)

Breaking news:

LONDON TO BE RENAMED THATCHERGRAD


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm looking forward to Cameron's "little blue book"

"Conservatism is not love. Conservatism comes out of the barrel of a gun"


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 15, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> fuck me this is getting ridiculous, north korea ridiculous


In a way I think that's good, I think her supporters will actually make the thing so overblown that everyone normal will see it as farcical  




			
				Yougov Polling said:
			
		

> On the funeral, 8% of people think Thatcher should have been given a full state funeral, 42% that the ceremonial funeral she is being given is correct, 43% that she should have been given neither. The Queen’s decision to attend is seen as correct by 57% of people.​


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 16, 2013)

Steve Bell on form again


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 16, 2013)

Stop all the clocks
Let the mourners come
Turn their backs
and show their bum


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 16, 2013)

everybody should bring little bells and ring them as she passes

or programme the sound into their mobile gizmos


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2013)

Some new landmarks on the way to work this morning (click for larger pic):

    

All around the St. Paul's/Ludgate Circus area.


----------



## treelover (Apr 16, 2013)

The media hardly reported on the T/Square events yet it is repeatedly broadcasting events from Venezuela where about 200 anti-chavistas have been on the streets


----------



## sptme (Apr 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Some new landmarks on the way to work this morning (click for larger pic):
> 
> View attachment 31491 View attachment 31492 View attachment 31494View attachment 31495 View attachment 31496 View attachment 31497
> 
> All around the St. Paul's/Ludgate Circus area.


A fitting tribute to Maggie's love of freedom.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 16, 2013)

_Goodbye England's witch_
_May you ever lay in a ditch_
_You were the pain that placed itself_
_In lives you tore apart_

_Cruelty we've lost, your legacy lives on_
_In all modern parties, we call them neo-cons_
_You never missed a chance to spread hate_
_Your called them values, we called it Section 28_

_And it seems to me, you destroyed those lives, like a Tory in the South_
_Always demonising someone.....with your right wing mouth_
_And your memory will always live on....among those closed northern mines_
_You didn't care about welfare.....or unemployment lines_

_Over to you Elton......._


----------



## Flanflinger (Apr 17, 2013)

The BBC keep showing a rubbish skip being backed up to ST Pauls.

Novel way to deliver the coffin.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 17, 2013)

Basically, this is a message from the coalition to the people saying Fuck you all, we can do exactly what we want and if you don't like it, we'll arrest you and fuck you up. They really are enjoying rubbing everyone's nose in it. Austerity, we're all in this together, the bunch of lying, swindling, cunts.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 17, 2013)

***crosses fingers***
Please, please, please let the soldiers stumble as they ascend the stairs ... let them drop the coffin ... let the coffin open up .... to show there is no body inside*! To collective gasps!

* I know that is a given. but still.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 17, 2013)

Or they're burying someone else instead of her and they're keeping her alive to try and clone her in a series of deranged experiments.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2013)

frogwoman said:
			
		

> Or they're burying someone else instead of her



Man or woman?


----------



## krink (Apr 17, 2013)

anyone know what time she is getting burned so i know when to open that special bottle i've been keeping?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 17, 2013)

What a journey in to work today, the old bag's final shit on us plebs, no busses allowed over Waterloo Bridge, so the masses have to walk, in the drizzle. And once over the bridge we can't cross the Strand ffs.


And where's the FIT teams? Surely they should be noting every cunt who's turned out with a step ladder. Every last one of them looks like tomorrow's serial killers.


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 17, 2013)

Just up on Ludgate Hill, just down from St. Pauls and its fairly busy - about two to three people deep.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 17, 2013)

Apparently the crowds are one deep round St Pauls! (or were)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 17, 2013)

My walk from Liverpool Street to Waterloo through the City was spectacularly untroubled by traffic today. Pedestrians and cyclists on the roads, echoes of J18.

I passed one bloke with panstick-whiteface and a dayglo coffin on his back, but not much else to report.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 17, 2013)

People paying their respects to Maggie today


----------



## krink (Apr 17, 2013)

aha she aint getting burned until this evening. ah well, back to work it is...


----------



## coley (Apr 17, 2013)

krink said:


> aha she aint getting burned until this evening. ah well, back to work it is...



It a shame they waited till she was deid


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

krink said:


> anyone know what time she is getting burned so i know when to open that special bottle i've been keeping?


ask Mortlake Crematorium on 020 8876 8056?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 17, 2013)

https://twitter.com/StephenMangan/status/324447601078448128/photo/1


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 17, 2013)

Lord Saatchi looking a lot like Boy George.. is Karma Chameleon on the menu?


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 17, 2013)

So the poor folk of Mortlake will be sprinkled with soot from her corpse. They should just feed her to the fish like Bin Laden.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 17, 2013)

Cameron isn't even pretending that he's sad or in mourning, he's smiling and laughing


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> Lord Saatchi looking a lot like Boy George.. is Karma Chameleon on the menu?


no, just 'Victims' - us.


----------



## Zabo (Apr 17, 2013)

_And he cried mightily with a strong voice, saying, Babylon the great is fallen, is fallen, and is become the habitation of devils, and the hold of every foul spirit and a cage of every unclean and hateful bird.

And I heard another voice from heaven, saying, Come out of her, my people, that ye be not partakers of her sins, and that ye receive not of her plagues.

And I heard another voice — Of Christ, whose people, secretly scattered even there, are warned of her approaching destruction. 

Revelation _


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 17, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> no, just 'Victims' - us.


 
Ooh very good..


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 17, 2013)

Mortlake is appropriate.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> Ooh very good..


I thangyew


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 17, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> fuck me this is getting ridiculous, north korea ridiculous


 
This is what Britain does best.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> Just up on Ludgate Hill, just down from St. Pauls and its fairly busy - about two to three people deep.


all waiting to check the foul auld hag is dead. how many of them have stakes with them?


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 17, 2013)

He does a deep bow does Mr Carol Thatcher


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 17, 2013)

is that booing or someone pretending to be an owl?


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

London Wall is looking more and more like a car park. I feel sorry for those stuck on the buses which didn't move for the whole 15 minutes I was on the street:


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Cameron isn't even pretending that he's sad or in mourning, he's smiling and laughing


He thinks the funeral and the hagiographies are going to boost Tory support. But he's provoked so much disgust...hopefully it will backfire. After the Brixton party I got a buzz from being in a crowd of people who all seemed to be reasonable and rational lefties, people who aren't represented by New Labour. So I'm hoping Milliband will be encouraged by the anti-Thatcherism sentiment to nudge the party back in the general direction of market socialism.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 17, 2013)

For my money real Conservatives should be appalled at the state involvement in any politicians funeral. A Prime Minister is not head of state and as such, the state has no role to play in how they conduct their private lives, including their funerals. Those are private matters. Churchill was the obvious exception to the rule given how he headed up a national unity Government during a world-war but outside of that then todays events should be a private one for family and friends only.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

It's been great for the left. We've looked nasty but Thatcher has come out of this week or so with her legacy tainted if anything. Excellent work by all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

one of my colleagues had to walk from waterloo to work because of the funeral and she was not impressed. i think this funeral's going to backfire quite spectacularly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> For my money real Conservatives should be appalled at the state involvement in any politicians funeral. A Prime Minister is not head of state and as such, the state has no role to play in how they conduct their private lives, including their funerals. Those are private matters. Churchill was the obvious exception to the rule given how he headed up a national unity Government during a world-war but outside of that then todays events should be a private one for family and friends only.


neither lloyd george nor asquith, who were prime minister during the first world war, got state funerals.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 17, 2013)

Favelado said:


> It's been great for the left. We've looked nasty but Thatcher has come out of this week or so with her legacy tainted if anything. Excellent work by all.


 
I definitely think that the fuss over today will not play out well for the right in the long term. All the scummy parties and celebrations over her death made the left look like the arseholes that so many truly are and a dignified private funeral would have cemented that but todays events are farcical and totally over the top.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> neither lloyd george nor asquith, who were prime minister during the first world war, got state funerals.


Thatcher isn't getting a state funeral, she is getting a ceremonial funeral. state funerals are reserved exclusively for royalty.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> He thinks the funeral and the hagiographies are going to boost Tory support. But he's provoked so much disgust...hopefully it will backfire. After the Brixton party I got a buzz from being in a crowd of people who all seemed to be reasonable and rational lefties, people who aren't represented by New Labour. So I'm hoping Milliband will be encouraged by the anti-Thatcherism sentiment to nudge the party back in the general direction of market socialism.


don't be ridiculous


----------



## Zabo (Apr 17, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> This is what Britain does best.


 
Hmm...not sure. N.Korea and Russia can but on a good show. The latter having better music.

We need a sort of Funerovision competition.

​


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Thatcher isn't getting a state funeral, she is getting a ceremonial funeral. state funerals are reserved exclusively for royalty.


 
Its a state funeral in all but name and totally uncalled for. And this is from somebody who voted for her and holds her in the highest of regards today.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Thatcher isn't getting a state funeral, she is getting a ceremonial funeral. state funerals are reserved exclusively for royalty.


Even the Mail and Telegraph agree this is a state funeral in all but name.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Thatcher isn't getting a state funeral, she is getting a ceremonial funeral. state funerals are reserved exclusively for royalty.


Who's paying for all those coppers then?


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

Apparently, Tebbit was cheered as he went into St Pauls by the true believers who seem to have come out in droves...


----------



## ash (Apr 17, 2013)

"He takes her up the Nave". Tee hee


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2013)

*For how much it cost the sodding tax payer I kinda of expected this funeral to be a bit more bloody exciting!!*


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 17, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> All the scummy parties and celebrations


 
But for them there wouldn't have been so much in the press about how divisive she was. The parties were politically effective.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Thatcher isn't getting a state funeral, she is getting a ceremonial funeral. state funerals are reserved exclusively for royalty.


 
She's getting what everyone understood to be a state funeral until two weeks ago. Before all this had anyone ever said that Churchill hadn't had a state funeral but a _ceremonial_ one? Even if the distinction is correct it's news to most of us.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 17, 2013)

Melanie Phillips tweet "Watching the funeral, finding it hard not feel we are today somehow burying england"


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Who's paying for all those coppers then?


in this context the word 'state' has nothing to do with funding. See this wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_funerals_in_the_United_Kingdom


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 17, 2013)

G'wan geegees, toss her coffin!


----------



## spirals (Apr 17, 2013)

Apparently stuff was just thrown at the horses.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 17, 2013)

horses have looked spooked the entire journey.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

Favelado said:


> She's getting what everyone understood to be a state funeral until two weeks ago. Before all this had anyone ever said that Churchill hadn't had a state funeral but a _ceremonial_ one? Even if the distinction is correct it's news to most of us.


see post #295


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> in this context the word 'state' has nothing to do with funding. See this wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_funerals_in_the_United_Kingdom


This is a state funeral. It's a 'class 2' state funeral, but a state funeral nonetheless. Just because someone in authority says something, that doesn't make it so.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 17, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> horses have looked spooked the entire journey.


 
It's because of the toxic cargo they're carrying. They've only just got their HAZMAT certs and they spring the spawn of Satan on them? Most unfair!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 17, 2013)

I thought the only difference between state and ceremonial was the lying in state bit, which Thatch didn't want as she knew her fetid corpse would be defiled.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> This is a state funeral. It's a 'class 2' state funeral, but a state funeral nonetheless. Just because someone in authority says something, that doesn't make it so.


Just in case you cannot be bothered to read the link I have posted , here is a link to the exact part of the article stating that it is a ceremonial funeral: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_..._funerals_since_the_accession_of_Elizabeth_II


----------



## trevhagl (Apr 17, 2013)

PROPER MUSIC


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2013)

Order of service:
*St Paul’s Cathedral, City of London; Wednesday 17 April 2013; 11.00hrs*
………………………………………………………………………………………..
Assembled congregation of mourners to rise for the Opening Anthem: “_I don’t want to work on Maggie’s Farm no more_” (B.Dylan; 1965) played by the Easington Colliery Brass Band (Bandmaster: A. Scargill).
Opening Address by Lords Heseltine and Howe: “_We shall not look upon her like again _(_if we’re lucky_)_ though we’re keeping an eye on that Theresa May_”.
Half-hearted Prayers, lead by Rev K. Livingstone.
Encomium: _The Iron Lady’s Rusted Reputation_ (D. Skinner MP).
Exeunt Hymn: “_Ding Dong_! _The Witch is Dead_”, to be sung by the congregation, joined by 50% of the UK population.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Thatcher isn't getting a state funeral, she is getting a ceremonial funeral. state funerals are reserved exclusively for royalty.



Can't work out if you're naive, stupid, or both.

We are paying for it = state funeral.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> see post #295


 
I refer you the post I just wrote. The entire public called this type of funeral a state funeral until two weeks ago. I'm not saying I don't understand the distinction, I'm saying it's suddenly being made and didn't matter until it became politically important for a difference to be drawn.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Just in case you cannot be bothered to read the link I have posted , here is a link to the exact part of the article stating that it is a ceremonial funeral: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_..._funerals_since_the_accession_of_Elizabeth_II


Thousands of coppers are out. Central London has been closed off. The military are there. It's live on the BBC. I don't give a fuck what the state is calling it. It is a state funeral from where I'm sat.


----------



## Santino (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Just in case you cannot be bothered to read the link I have posted , here is a link to the exact part of the article stating that it is a ceremonial funeral: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_..._funerals_since_the_accession_of_Elizabeth_II


Did you know that Charles II ruled Britain from 1649?


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Can't work out if you're naive, stupid, or both.
> 
> We are paying for it = state funeral.


don't be a dick. Just because we are paying for it doesn't make it a state funeral. See the links to the wiki articles I have posted.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 17, 2013)

I wish this was all for someone worthwhile, because as Dillinger4 said, we're fucking good at this sort of pomp.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I thought the only difference between state and ceremonial was the lying in state bit, which Thatch didn't want as she knew her fetid corpse would be defiled.


she spent many years lying in state so she doesn't need to now


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> For my money real Conservatives should be appalled at the state involvement in any politicians funeral.


I'll bet you 95% of the Tory party membership - and 100% of the MPs - aren't though. They seem to me to be milking it for all it's worth, to me.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Thousands of coppers are out. Central London has been closed off. The military are there. It's live on the BBC. I don't give a fuck what the state is calling it. It is a state funeral from where I'm sat.


 
Not in the pedant's chair then. It is a ceremonial and not a state funeral.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> don't be a dick. Just because we are paying for it doesn't make it a state funeral. See the links to the wiki articles I have posted.



Wrong.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Just in case you cannot be bothered to read the link I have posted , here is a link to the exact part of the article stating that it is a ceremonial funeral: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_..._funerals_since_the_accession_of_Elizabeth_II


 
Jesus you thick cunt I know!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 17, 2013)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Not in the pedant's chair then. It is a ceremonial and not a state funeral.


Says who? Who is the authority we should be deferring to on this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

fight! fight! fight!


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Jesus you thick cunt I know!


simmer down love. That post was directed at LBJ not you.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> fight! fight! fight!


 
It's what she would have wanted


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> don't be a dick. Just because we are paying for it doesn't make it a state funeral. See the links to the wiki articles I have posted.


 
Fine its not a state funeral, its a norma; funeral that just happens to cost 10 million, closes of most of the roads in Central London and is broadcast internationally with a guest list of some of the richest people in the UK.

Can we move the fuck on now and continue insulting the toxic old fuck


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> This is a state funeral. It's a 'class 2' state funeral, but a state funeral nonetheless. Just because someone in authority says something, that doesn't make it so.


Technically, and interns of protocol, it isn't. Also, to have a State Funeral, you'd need aproval of Commons, via full debate. The Tories were terrified of that prospect


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

When does Elton start?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

Favelado said:


> When does Elton start?


when does he stop


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't help thinking this funeral's a bit of a state.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

Artaxerxes said:


> Fine its not a state funeral, its a norma; funeral that just happens to cost 10 million, closes of most of the roads in Central London and is broadcast internationally with a guest list of some of the richest people in the UK.
> 
> Can we move the fuck on now and continue insulting the toxic old fuck


 
"Yeah fuck the old bitch and may she rot in hell."

That ok for you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Technically, and interns of protocol, it isn't. Also, to have a State Funeral, you'd need aproval of Commons, via full debate. The Tories were terrified of that prospect


interns? INTERNS? they're fucking everywhere.


----------



## Flanflinger (Apr 17, 2013)

Not seen anyone blubbing yet. Not a porper funeral without uncontrollable blubbing from someone.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> "Yeah fuck the old bitch and may she rot in hell."
> 
> That ok for you?


 
Rock on brother



Flanflinger said:


> Not seen anyone blubbing yet. Not a porper funeral without uncontrollable blubbing from someone.


 
http://www.rentamourner.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It's because of the toxic cargo they're carrying. They've only just got their HAZMAT certs and they spring the spawn of Satan on them? Most unfair!


In a final tribute to Thatcherism, sainsbury's and Findus have arranged a somewhat unpleasant next destination for any horse who doesn't perform immaculately today


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Technically, and interns of protocol, it isn't. Also, to have a State Funeral, you'd need aproval of Commons, via full debate. The Tories were terrified of that prospect


Finally someone who actually knows what is what


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> interns? INTERNS? they're fucking everywhere.


----------



## Flanflinger (Apr 17, 2013)

Coffin just passed Queenie.She turned to Phil to ask who is in there.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2013)

Frankie Boyle on Twitter:
"The guest list is a damning indictment of the inefficiency of the IRA"


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh yeah, they're cunts too


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 17, 2013)

My cat didn't wanna miss it.








Actually that crazy cats sits for ages on that coffee table watching the box.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 17, 2013)

Good to see Sir Mark Thatcher out and about. What a great advert for the honours system he is.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 17, 2013)

You know when it's a really solemn occasion, or even a really happy one, where you have to be serious and silent...but then you get the urge to laugh?

Why doesn't it ever happen at events like these? Would love it if Vince Cable just burst out laughing, unable to stop himself.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Finally someone who actually knows what is what



Or someone who wants to interpret it to the letter, rather than based on the practical realities, as detailed by several other posters above. You plum.


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> I'll bet you 95% of the Tory party membership - and 100% of the MPs - aren't though. They seem to me to be milking it for all it's worth, to me.


 



> *We must show our respect on the day of Margaret Thatcher's funeral*
> 
> Two Conservative MPs tell of the influence Thatcher had on their lives and careers, and why she is important for all of us
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/apr/17/show-respect-day-margaret-thatcher-funeral


 
Aye...


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> You know when it's a really solemn occasion, or even a really happy one, where you have to be serious and silent...but then you get the urge to laugh?
> 
> Why doesn't it ever happen at events like these? Would love it if Vince Cable just burst out laughing, unable to stop himself.


someone should have spiked the Holy Water with a large amount of LSD. That'd make it go off with a bang


----------



## Pingu (Apr 17, 2013)

lob the funeral on in a browser.. play Frankie goes to Hollywood for a soundtrack.. its well funny.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

Everything that's wrong with Britain all under one roof. It's like the opposite of the things I liked about the Olympic opening ceremony. If Spain declares the 3rd Republic I'm switching passports. Fuck these cunts.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2013)

She's fit, who is she?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

The Daily Mail are going to try and make a macabre pin-up of Amanda Thatcher aren't they?


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Or someone who wants to interpret it to the letter, rather than based on the practical realities, as detailed by several other posters above. You plum.


Just because you are ignorant of protocol doesn't mean that you can argue that a state funded funeral is a State Funeral. We are all very aware how much this is costing us, the taxpayer (I'm assuming you're a tax payer and not a receiver of benefits), and I am very much with Ken loach on this one:


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2013)

Favelado said:


> The Daily Mail are going to try and make a macabre pin-up of Amanda Thatcher aren't they?


 
To be fair I'd never been closer to wanking to a funeral before.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 17, 2013)

Just got out of the meeting. I made sure I sat with my back towards the Strand


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

deep breaths.......


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Just because you are ignorant of protocol doesn't mean that you can argue that a state funded funeral is a State Funeral. We are all very aware how much this is costing us, the taxpayer (I'm assuming you're a tax payer and not a receiver of benefits), and I am very much with Ken loach on this one:
> 
> View attachment 31538


and then mince the body and sell it to tories as the body of god.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 17, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> For my money real Conservatives should be appalled at the state involvement in any politicians funeral.


 
She wasn't a conservative though and neither are this lot. When was the last actual conservative conservative in power? Someone will know.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> and then mince the body and sell it to tories as the body of god.


Maggieburgers ftw


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2013)

Radio 4 dead for the day


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

Enough.
Off. Pointless watching this.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 17, 2013)

i_hate_beckham said:


> To be fair I'd never been closer to wanking to a funeral before.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 17, 2013)

Favelado said:


> deep breaths.......


 
That's right, mock the woman why don't you


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 17, 2013)

Cameron looked like shit. Also, why does he look like a flounder?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 17, 2013)

W





treelover said:


> Apparently, Tebbit was cheered as he went into St Pauls by the true believers who seem to have come out in droves...


Wonder if a certain Pinochet defending ex-poster was there cheering him?


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 17, 2013)

i_hate_beckham said:


> She's fit, who is she?


 
oooo hello.

I'm watching this thread cos I aint gonna watch that shit.

Where are they gonna put her?


----------



## Firky (Apr 17, 2013)

Viz have issued this statement:


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2013)

I still can't work out why Terry Wogan is there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I still can't work out why Terry Wogan is there.


because he's a cunt


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd like to be on the streets of Buenos Aries tonight. Now that's where the realy good parties are gonna be


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Just because you are ignorant of protocol doesn't mean that you can argue that a state funded funeral is a State Funeral. We are all very aware how much this is costing us, the taxpayer (I'm assuming you're a tax payer and not a receiver of benefits), and I am very much with Ken loach on this one:
> 
> View attachment 31538



And loach's proposal was enacted, was it? 

Nope, it's state-run, state-funded, happening on state territory, with state-employees overseeing it, attended by heads/representatives of state. 
Ignorant of protocol my arse. If you want to keep arguing semantics, feel free. 

And yes, I'm a tax-payer. And I RESENT my fucking money going towards this hideously overblown pomp. 

Please, have the last word - why not explain again why it's not a state funeral. It's riveting stuff.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> oooo hello.
> 
> I'm watching this thread cos I aint gonna watch that shit.
> 
> Where are they gonna put her?


 
On the Daily Mail's 1st ever page 3 hopefully. 

Amanda, 19, from Richmond, Virginia.


----------



## krink (Apr 17, 2013)

who died like?


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 17, 2013)

Osborne had tears in his eyes. Fucking hell.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 17, 2013)

Osborne's love balls giving him some jip during the sermon:


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 17, 2013)

Im not gonner watch as I fear for the safety of my television. I assume the bbc is in unctuous fawning  overload? Dimbleby coming in his pants? 

Disappointed its not kicked off outside between the pro and antis.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 17, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Im not gonner watch as I fear for the safety of my television. I assume the bbc is in unctuous fawning overload? Dimbleby coming in his pants?
> 
> Disappointed its not kicked off outside between the pro and antis.


 
The antis don't get up before 2pm, don't you know that?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2013)

He is isn't half banging on. Bring on the next act already!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Im not gonner watch as I fear for the safety of my television. I assume the bbc is in unctuous fawning overload? Dimbleby coming in his pants?
> 
> Disappointed its not kicked off outside between the pro and antis.


never since the bill grundy interview has anyone been so tempted to kick in their television.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Radio 4 dead for the day


Radio 4extra (aka radio 7) FTW


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Or someone who wants to interpret it to the letter, rather than based on the practical realities, as detailed by several other posters above. You plum.


sorry, but no - dead wrong. The differences between a State and a Ceremonial Funeral are very clear, and actually quite important.Ditto the practical reasons why the Tories were mightily relieved Maggie insisted on the latter.
You may think this is just ceremonial nitpicking, but an apple is not, nevertheless, an orange


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> And loach's proposal was enacted, was it?
> 
> Nope, it's state-run, state-funded, happening on state territory, with state-employees overseeing it, attended by heads/representatives of state.
> Ignorant of protocol my arse. If you want to keep arguing semantics, feel free.
> ...


I belive that if you need to ask the question then you won't have the mental capacity to understand the answer.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Man or woman?


 
Lizard.


----------



## shygirl (Apr 17, 2013)

I love this hymn, somewhat spoilt for me now


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

shygirl said:


> I love this hymn, somewhat spoilt for me now


as long as you don't like this _her_ you'll be fine on this thread


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 17, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> sorry, but no - dead wrong. The differences between a State and a Ceremonial Funeral are very clear, and actually quite important.Ditto the practical reasons why the Tories were mightily relieved Maggie insisted on the latter.
> You may think this is just ceremonial nitpicking, but an apple is not, nevertheless, an orange


 


> 'And how exactly like an egg he is!' she said aloud, standing with her hands ready to catch him, for she was every moment expecting him to fall.
> 
> 'It's *very* provoking,' Humpty Dumpty said after a long silence, looking away from Alice as he spoke, 'to be called an egg — *very*!'
> 
> ...


And how exactly like a state funeral this is!


----------



## Firky (Apr 17, 2013)

shygirl said:


> I love this hymn, somewhat spoilt for me now


 
Well that is what you get for watching it.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

shygirl said:


> I love this hymn, somewhat spoilt for me now


 
I'm not watching now. Is it that Reel 2 Reel record? That would sound ace with a couple of hundred posh voices belting it out.


----------



## elbows (Apr 17, 2013)

Just tuned in for some uncomfortable hymn non-singing by various people. Cameron certainly not a confident singer.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2013)

Is she the only black person in the cathedral? She's certainly the only non-white person I've spotted.


----------



## Firky (Apr 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> And how exactly like a state funeral this is!


 
It's not a duck it is a water fowl that quacks


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 17, 2013)

Leeds devastated.


----------



## cesare (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Apr 17, 2013)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Is she the only black person in the cathedral? She's certainly the only non-white person I've spotted.


 
Thatcher will be briefly black today before she turns ashen grey.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 17, 2013)

Fucking Jesus this is like a live broadcast from the 11th century.


----------



## Firky (Apr 17, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> .
> Leeds devastated.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> Osborne's love balls giving him some jip during the sermon:


 
What a cluster of cunts.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> And how exactly like a state funeral this is!


Really LBJ, quoting fiction to prop up your argument. Shame on you, I thought you were much better at this than you seem to be today


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyway apparenly Charles Moore on Radio 5 Live this morning said "Thatcher is reviled in parts of the country that are less important" so at least he's got the guts to be honest about the contempt they have for us.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2013)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Is she the only black person in the cathedral? She's certainly the only non-white person I've spotted.


 
No wait there is one in the choir. Wow what a true reflection of multicultural Britain this state occasion (not funeral) has turned out to be...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> .


----------



## shygirl (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> as long as you don't like this _her_ you'll be fine on this thread


 
Duh!


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 17, 2013)

putting the fun into funeral


----------



## 8ball (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck to everyone out for the funeral today.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> For my money...


 
It's not yours, though. It's ours that's being wasted.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 17, 2013)

Has anyone seen this?  Just three people watching the big screen in Leeds.


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

> Riot cops moved in to block protesters seconds before procession arrived #*Thatcher*


 




> *Matthew Taylor* has just called in from Ludgate Circus, where several hundred people turned their backs on the procession, some chanting: "What a waste of money" and "Tory scum".
> It was a highly-charged atmosphere, Matt says, with people in military uniforms on the other side of the road - but it remained non-violent.
> The police watched but did not intervene.
> Some protesters had favoured a silent protest – but in the end that didn't happen.


 
guardian

bbc haven't mentioned this at all...


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's not yours, though. It's ours that's being wasted.


Government in 'squandering public money outrage' . Come on, it's what they do best


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Anyway apparenly Charles Moore on Radio 5 Live this morning said "Thatcher is reviled in parts of the country that are less important" so at least he's got the guts to be honest about the contempt they have for us.


Sorry to be ignorant, is that BBC??


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 17, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Sorry to be ignorant, is that BBC??


 
yup


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> yup


Aaah the left wing BBC that's biased against the tories then.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 17, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Has anyone seen this? Just three people watching the big screen in Leeds.


Someone posted that on Twitter with the comment: "Groundswell of grief grips Leeds."


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 17, 2013)

How does one complain to the BBC, and where can I find a copy of their charter. Presumably that comment goes against it.

And finally, is it a bit rich of me to complain to the BBC when I don't have a licence?


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 17, 2013)

Just heard shouting on the BBC - protesters?


----------



## pesh (Apr 17, 2013)

someone is going to go over...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Has anyone seen this? Just three people watching the big screen in Leeds.


Yes I saw that... on the previous page of this thread in fact.


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

Sikh's against Thatcher?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Really LBJ, quoting fiction to prop up your argument. Shame on you, I thought you were much better at this than you seem to be today





> 'When *I* use a word,' Humpty Dumpty said, in rather a scornful tone, 'it means just what I choose it to mean — neither more nor less.'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Good to see Sir Mark Thatcher out and about. What a great advert for the honours system he is.


 
it's not his honour, it's the hereditary baronetcy Thatcher arranged for the incontinent fuck she was married to. He's only "Sir Mark" by dint of his mum being pushy and his dad being a wanker, not because he "earned" his title in the same way that even most honoured wankers do (i.e. greasing the right palms).


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2013)

treelover said:


> Sikh's against Thatcher?


They've been there for a while, not Thatcher related


----------



## peterkro (Apr 17, 2013)

There's a considerable delay on this "live" broadcast by the way I'm only a few hundred yards from St Pauls and the bells have stopped ringing a couple of minutes ago but are still banging out on the beeb.


----------



## shygirl (Apr 17, 2013)

So few family members...other than those who HAVE to be there.  Says it all really


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Or someone who wants to interpret it to the letter, rather than based on the practical realities, as detailed by several other posters above. You plum.


 
Yep. State-funded to the hilt, but a "ceremonial funeral" according to protocol. It's a pretty ridiculous distinction, when it's the people of the UK footing the bill for a fucking propaganda event being held in memory of a hard-right ideologue with blood not just on her hands, but right up her miserable arms.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 17, 2013)

Mark Thatcher's current wife is the sister in law of the owner of the Daily Mail. Which describes his backing of the Equatorial Guinea coup as 'inadvertent.'


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hmm, a rare mention of the _curious_ status of the City of London, there.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Just because you are ignorant of protocol doesn't mean that you can argue that a state funded funeral is a State Funeral. We are all very aware how much this is costing us, the taxpayer (*I'm assuming you're a tax payer and not a receiver of benefits*)...


 
Eat shit and die, you cunt. We *all* pay, in the end.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 17, 2013)

They're lining the route 0 deep on the live feed on Sky!


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 17, 2013)

Check out the geezer in the fur hat!


----------



## Dr Nookie (Apr 17, 2013)

Just saw a woman at my work in the ladies loos wearing a pro-Thatcher t-shirt. Which was bowel shifting.


----------



## youngian (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> I'd like to be on the streets of Buenos Aries tonight. Now that's where the realy good parties are gonna be


 
Ironic she's been given a Peronist canonisation.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

Ingham you bastard.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


>


 


> 'When *I* use a word,' Humpty Dumpty said, in rather a scornful tone, 'it means just what I choose it to mean — neither more nor less.'


 
You're a twat*


*Where twat means lovely person


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

Turned back on obviously.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 17, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> Just saw a woman at my work in the ladies loos wearing a pro-Thatcher t-shirt. Which was bowel shifting.


 
Is there a place near you where you can get a BURN IN HELL, VILE CUNT! t-shire made up during lunch?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Fucking Jesus this is like a live broadcast from the 11th century.


 
13th century, given the number of Norman-descended ruling-class fucks currently at St. Pauls.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 17, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> Just saw a woman at my work in the ladies loos wearing a pro-Thatcher t-shirt. Which was bowel shifting.


 
should of told her not to worry...

the company supplies toilet paper


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

8ball said:


> Is there a place near you where you can get a BURN IN HELL, VILE CUNT! t-shire made up during lunch?


just go buy a white t shirt and a magic marker.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 17, 2013)

There are simply thousands of people not giving a fuck as the cortege wends its way over the Thames and across south London.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 17, 2013)

"she changed the jet stream of british politics" that's the sort of management bollocks speak which is best countered by instant execution.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2013)

Now it's a parade of celebrity cunts.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

T & P said:


> What a cluster of cunts.


 
At least Samantha Cameron isn't getting wet-eyed about things. The rest of them look like some fucker just stole their cocaine stash. Gideon looks like he's about to burst into tears.


----------



## youngian (Apr 17, 2013)

*KEVIN* ‏@*laurelbhoy*  3h
No way would I turn my back on Thatcher's funeral procession. Not after what happened to the Belgrano!


----------



## cesare (Apr 17, 2013)

youngian said:


> *KEVIN* ‏@*laurelbhoy*  3h
> No way would I turn my back on Thatcher's funeral procession. Not after what happened to the Belgrano!


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> At least Samantha Cameron isn't getting wet-eyed about things. The rest of them look like some fucker just stole their cocaine stash. Gideon looks like he's about to burst into tears.


 
Gideon did cry apparently.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Government in 'squandering public money outrage' . Come on, it's what they do best


 
No, what they do best is to convince people that what they do has some meaning beyond enriching those within the government and their friends.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 17, 2013)

Gives me the fucking creeps.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

Have the rest of the day off now Tendril. There's a good lad.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 17, 2013)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Now it's a parade of celebrity cunts.


 
I think you may be guilty of using the term "celebrity" in its losest possible sense.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Gives me the fucking creeps.


 

The mother of all memes is in there somewhere.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> No, what they do best is to convince people that what they do has some meaning beyond enriching those within the government and their friends.


they only convince some people. the rest of us are unconvinced. However they prop up a system that prevents us from emancipation to the extent that most people are so busy and tired just surviving that they don't have enough energy left to action their protest.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Mark Thatcher's current wife is the sister in law of the owner of the Daily Mail. Which describes his backing of the Equatorial Guinea coup as 'inadvertent.'


 
He just happened to be passing Equatorial Guinea, and inadvertently slipped in a pool of oil, which made his wallet fall out, from which some absolute rotter funded the lease of several helicopters.

Yep. Totally inadvertent.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 17, 2013)

Favelado said:


> The mother of all memes is in there somewhere.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> Just saw a woman at my work in the ladies loos wearing a pro-Thatcher t-shirt. Which was bowel shifting.


 
Hopefully, over her t-shirt?


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Have the rest of the day off now Tendril. There's a good lad.


believe me, I'm just killing time until I can go home at 2pm. But seeing as i am about 250m from st paul's I really really hope it doesn't kick off and mean our building goes into shutdown.


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> believe me, I'm just killing time until I can go home at 2pm. But seeing as i am about 250m from st paul's I really really hope it doesn't kick off and mean our building goes into shutdown.


 
Do big steel shutters come down and alarms go off if that happens?

"SHUTDOWN!!  SHUTDOWN!!!"


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

was Tracey Emin at the funeral?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

peterkro said:


> "she changed the jet stream of british politics" that's the sort of management bollocks speak which is best countered by instant execution.


 
I prefer "she changed the bowel habit of British politics", myself. Much more apposite, given the bunch of shitters and cowards she ruled over in Cabinet.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

tommers said:


> Do big steel shutters come down and alarms go off if that happens?
> 
> "SHUTDOWN!! SHUTDOWN!!!"


pretty much, yes.


eta, I'm just gonna go down for a smoke and suss out the lay of the land.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Gideon did cry apparently.


 
Wanker needs a good fucking beating. Give him something to really cry about, the fuckstick!


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> pretty much, yes.
> 
> 
> eta, I'm just gonna go down for a smoke and suss out the lay of the land.


 
cool


----------



## pesh (Apr 17, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Gives me the fucking creeps.


I see dead people...


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Wanker needs a good fucking beating. Give him something to really cry about, the fuckstick!


Thing is, he probably pays handsomely for that privalege at the weekends


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 17, 2013)

Michele Bachmann live on Sky now


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 17, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Hmm, a rare mention of the _curious_ status of the City of London, there.


 
What did they say? I turned it off


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't like Michele's hat - looks like an '80s BA stewardess. I liked the Queen's though - quite jaunty. 

Still wondering who the man in the Cossack-ish fur hat was.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

Blubmarine.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 17, 2013)

Jesus Christ - the BBC reporter interviewing Andrew Neil outside St Pauls just said there were cheers for Carol and Mark Thatcher as the left the service. 

Please say it isn't so.


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

> Cycling from Westminster towards the Guardian office earlier, *Peter Walker* ended up at the back of St Paul's, where he met an almost stereotypical example of the Thatcher dream.
> Samuel Tuck was waiting till the service was over to deliver a bouquet if flowers from his parents, Jim and Jan. Why? "It's because of right to buy. They bought their house for £17,000 and raised all of us in it. She changed everything for us."
> The house, a Victorian property in the now-fashionable south London suburb of East Dulwich, had been extended and improved by the family, who are in the building trade, Tuck said. It was now valued at close to £1m, he said.
> It's a real parable for out times, and a story Thatcher herself would presumably approve of.
> ...




All hail the working class Tory...​


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> Jesus Christ - the BBC reporter interviewing Andrew Neil outside St Pauls just said there were cheers for Carol and Mark Thatcher as the left the service. Please say it isn't so.


 
Paid mourners, innit. Slipped some dosh to make the deceased and the deceased's family look less like Billy No-Mates shitcunts.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2013)

Rent-a-mob basically.


----------



## cesare (Apr 17, 2013)

Yep


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Rent-a-mob basically.


 
"Puts tin foil conspriracy hat on"

Do you think that there could be an element of truth in that?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2013)

I knew coming back here would be a good idea, really enjoyed this morning. Thank you U75.


----------



## youngian (Apr 17, 2013)

Crowds flood Bristol city centre-


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 17, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> "Puts tin foil conspriracy hat on"
> 
> Do you think that there could be an element of truth in that?


The local Tory party organisers were asked to send people, that's a definite. Maybe their transport was paid out of party funds.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

tommers said:


> cool


all quiet on the western front I'm afraid.



as an aside does anyone know if she is going to be buried or burned? I'd hate to think the rotton old bag was taking up valuable space in the ground. I reckon they should burn her in one of those rubbish incinerators that generate power. At least then we would get something back from her.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> all quiet on the western front I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> as an aside does anyone know if she is going to be buried or burned? I'd hate to think the rotton old bag was taking up valuable space in the ground. I reckon they should burn her in one of those rubbish incinerators that generate power. At least then we would get something back from her.


smelted I think


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

JTG said:


> smelted I think


of course . Then we could make nails for Mark's coffin when he goes. Some good iron-y in that


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


>


 
  Sucking-up tears.

There is so much of a snitch in that man's face.  Watch him in parliament during debates.  

I am coming over all stabby!!!


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 17, 2013)

anyone listening to Radio 5?, some right cunts on it.

_My sister was one of the first to buy her council house, she's just bought another.. _*clap, clap*


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> "Puts tin foil conspriracy hat on"
> 
> Do you think that there could be an element of truth in that?


No idea to be honest, i do know that they used to try and undermine our genuine protests and the emotions and politics driving them with that daft claim though, so they can have a bit of it back!


----------



## mr steev (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> as an aside does anyone know if she is going to be buried or burned? I'd hate to think the rotton old bag was taking up valuable space in the ground. I reckon they should burn her in one of those rubbish incinerators that generate power. At least then we would get something back from her.


 
Cremated following her own wishes apparently, and nothing to do with the fact they couldn't get a grave with a big enough dancefloor, oh no.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 17, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> "Puts tin foil conspriracy hat on"
> 
> Do you think that there could be an element of truth in that?


 
_"They bought their house for £17,000 and raised all of us in it. She changed everything for us."_

£17,000 to a mil. That's a £983,000 profit.

Rentamob.

For comparison: The anti-capitalist "rentamob" protestors were apparently given twenty quid and sandwiches, iirc.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


> anyone listening to Radio 5?, some right cunts on it.
> 
> _My sister was one of the first to buy her council house, she's just bought another.. _*clap, clap*


let's just hope she defaults on the mortgages, gets repossessed and ends up on the street due to the lack of social housing brought on by selling off and not replacing all those council houses.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

mr steev said:


> Cremated following her own wishes apparently, and nothing to do with the fact they couldn't get a grave with a big enough dancefloor, oh no.


You wouldn't want to be downwind of that crematorium.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2013)

youngian said:


> Crowds flood Bristol city centre-


Excellent, there's far more people than that a few hundred yards away listening to someone playing the red flag on college green


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> Thing is, he probably pays handsomely for that privalege at the weekends


 
Nah, he's the posh Eton aristo type.

Probably more into picking up rough trade in public toilets or behind a bus station somewhere.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 17, 2013)

To be fair, today's event is the kind of thing Britain does very well*






* Fawning, forelock-tugging, vomit-inducing wall-to-wall media coverage elevating a widely loathed mortal being into some kind of deity.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 17, 2013)

Mortlake Crem was mentioned earlier up this thread.

Is the corpse on the way there now?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 17, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> Jesus Christ - the BBC reporter interviewing Andrew Neil outside St Pauls just said there were cheers for Carol and Mark Thatcher as the left the service.
> .


 
One of very many reasons why I'm not watching the TV coverage, even though I'm off work and  indoors**

**(200 plus miles away, otherwise I'd be 'out and about' in London ... )


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 17, 2013)

M





William of Walworth said:


> Mortlake Crem was mentioned earlier up this thread.
> 
> Is the corpse on the way there now?


 
Mortlake Crem it is.

A soulless place for a farewell if ever there was one, although I doubt there's the '30 minutes to get it all done, can you provide a CD for the music, don't go into the service before, or mixed up with the mourners afterwards, and look at all the flowers laid out on the grass next to the car park' shite that most people have to go through there


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

They(the media) seem to be ignoring the protesters, especially the BBC..


----------



## 8ball (Apr 17, 2013)

The BBC's card is well and truly marked after this.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 17, 2013)

From the Graun:



> Lord Brittan, a former Thatcher cabinet minister, said: "Lady Thatcher was passionate about changing her country but she was also very good at looking after people ... I remember her as a great leader but subtle too. She wasn't a sledgehammer.* She knew when to go slow.*"


 
I guess the last sentence is a dig at the current clowns in charge, isn't it?


----------



## scifisam (Apr 17, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


> anyone listening to Radio 5?, some right cunts on it.
> 
> _My sister was one of the first to buy her council house, she's just bought another.. _*clap, clap*



Either he means the second one is an ex council house or his sister's been a very naughty girl.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 17, 2013)

Just to say that James Vincent off of the BBC's 'Look North' is posting some interesting photos from an alternative funeral for Thatcher which is taking place in Goldthorpe, South Yorkshire.

https://twitter.com/BBCJamesVincent


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 17, 2013)

8ball said:


> The BBC's card is well and truly marked after this.


 Stupid, isn't it?  For years they've been operating the 'give both sides of the argument no matter how ridiculous/unsupported one side is' process, whereby for example minority cranks like climate sceptics are given equal time to scientists so that 'both sides are shown'.  And then this, ignoring the huge public sentiment against the canonisation.

There really is a massive media/political bubble, isn't there?  They really believed in her magnificence.  It's not like they've even been programmed through the education system, North Korea-style - must be some sort of mass hysteria.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Stupid, isn't it? For years they've been operating the 'give both sides of the argument no matter how ridiculous/unsupported one side is' process, whereby for example minority cranks like climate sceptics are given equal time to scientists so that 'both sides are shown'. And then this, ignoring the huge public sentiment against the canonisation.
> 
> There really is a massive media/political bubble, isn't there? They really believed in her magnificence. It's not like they've even been programmed through the education system, North Korea-style - must be some sort of mass hysteria.


Gotta remember which party is in power and therefore ultimately controls funding.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Just to say that James Vincent off of the BBC's 'Look North' is posting some interesting photos from an alternative funeral for Thatcher which is taking place in Goldthorpe, South Yorkshire.
> 
> https://twitter.com/BBCJamesVincent


Nice one, cheers:


----------



## teqniq (Apr 17, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Just to say that James Vincent off of the BBC's 'Look North' is posting some interesting photos from an alternative funeral for Thatcher which is taking place in Goldthorpe, South Yorkshire.
> 
> https://twitter.com/BBCJamesVincent


Wow that looks like a fair few people, unlike one or two recent city centre photos


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> There really is a massive media/political bubble, isn't there? They really believed in her magnificence. It's not like they've even been programmed through the education system, North Korea-style - must be some sort of mass hysteria.


 
Oh they've been programmed through the education system alright


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 17, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Just to say that James Vincent off of the BBC's 'Look North' is posting some interesting photos from an alternative funeral for Thatcher which is taking place in Goldthorpe, South Yorkshire.
> 
> https://twitter.com/BBCJamesVincent


 
Coffin and flowers are good


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done to the people of Goldthorpe - fantastic work.


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Just to say that James Vincent off of the BBC's 'Look North' is posting some interesting photos from an alternative funeral for Thatcher which is taking place in Goldthorpe, South Yorkshire.
> 
> https://twitter.com/BBCJamesVincent


 

looks like the whole village is there, tx for link


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

Apparently there is a big party in Sheffield starting at 5pm


One in Durham I think as well.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 17, 2013)

People of Barnsley throw a party

http://www.itv.com/news/calendar/up...hundreds-hold-a-thatcher-funeral-celebration/


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

teqniq said:


> Wow that looks like a fair few people, unlike one or two recent city centre photos


 
reporter is quoting 500, is national media covering it


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 17, 2013)

treelover said:


> looks like the whole village is there, tx for link


 
Small video here:

http://www.itv.com/news/calendar/up...hundreds-hold-a-thatcher-funeral-celebration/


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Stupid, isn't it? For years they've been operating the 'give both sides of the argument no matter how ridiculous/unsupported one side is' process, whereby for example minority cranks like climate sceptics are given equal time to scientists so that 'both sides are shown'. And then this, ignoring the huge public sentiment against the canonisation.
> 
> There really is a massive media/political bubble, isn't there? They really believed in her magnificence. It's not like they've even been programmed through the education system, North Korea-style - must be some sort of mass hysteria.


 
they leave it to their local media to cover protests and then can claim they haven't ignored it

this annoys me as much as the state funded funeral itself..


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Well done to the people of Goldthorpe - fantastic work.


Reports reach me that JELLY & ICE CREAM are urgently needed in goldthorpe. And a vanload of RENNIES. Anyone ita who can respond pls attend with the necessary.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 17, 2013)

_"A mans just walked past me in a donkey jacket the words NCB...."_

"I'm afraid we've lost him" - Radio 5 in Goldthorpe.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 17, 2013)

_important people down there, working people up here_ - Radio 5 in Goldthorpe.


----------



## Ceej (Apr 17, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> Sucking-up tears.
> 
> There is so much of a snitch in that man's face. Watch him in parliament during debates.
> 
> I am coming over all stabby!!!


 
Amazing that these bloody Tories only have tears for themselves....I shouldn't be surprised, I know....


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## dessiato (Apr 17, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> Jesus Christ - the BBC reporter interviewing Andrew Neil outside St Pauls just said there were cheers for Carol and Mark Thatcher as the left the service.
> 
> Please say it isn't so.


I think you mis-heard. It was "there were JEERS for ..." (hopefully)


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

Surprised there wasn't advertising on the hearse, it is what she would have wanted, always a marketing opportunity...


----------



## Dr Nookie (Apr 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hopefully, over her t-shirt?


 
Sadly haven't mastered the art of projectile shitting yet!


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 17, 2013)

Protesters at the funeral


----------



## Dr Nookie (Apr 17, 2013)

treelover said:


>


 
I actually find this picture really quite upsetting because more than any, I think it conveys the utter devastation that woman wreaked on entire communities. So many lives, families and marriages were destroyed, with rifts between those who scabbed and those who didn't, still in painful existence to this day. Respect to this community.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

v proud of the Goldthorpe comrades


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Protesters at the funeral





all for stuff like the milk bottles, but not sure about SWP? ranting at the hearse


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 17, 2013)

treelover said:


> all for stuff like the milk bottles, but not sure about SWP? ranting at the hearse


 
 What are you on about?


----------



## scifisam (Apr 17, 2013)

treelover said:


> reporter is quoting 500, is national media covering it



It was just on radio 4, and the reporter told the people there it was distasteful. Lasted five minutes; they've only paused the Thatcher hagiography for the Archers, having everything be about her, and positively, for the last few hours.


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

> Falklands veteran Simon Weston told her: "The service was moving, fitting and dignified. She always supported the servicemen. She was one of us but ordinary soldiers are still paid less than dustbin men and things need to change.”
> He added: "One of the things she showed women is that you don't need to have great beginnings to achieve. Beyond the history and rhetoric, at the end of the day, a human being has died. It's as simple as that."


 
Man of the people Weston speaks..


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 17, 2013)

treelover said:


> Man of the people Weston speaks..


Where's that vomit smilie when you need it?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 17, 2013)

Simon Weston there, famous advocate for pay rises for bin men.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2013)

treelover said:


> Man of the people Weston speaks..


If only they were to treat it as simply as a human being dying. They want to make a big deal out of it, they can expect an equal and opposite reaction


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

Some welsh folk chose somewhere else to celebrate at Ebbw Vale in the Valleys...

btw, that memorial needs a good blast..


----------



## scifisam (Apr 17, 2013)

JTG said:


> If only they were to treat it as simply as a human being dying. They want to make a big deal out of it, they can expect an equal and opposite reaction



Yep. If it's simply that a person has died then everybody who dies from now on is entitled to a 10 million quid funeral with wall-to-wall media coverage.

Simon Weston only gets wheeled out by the Tories because his horrific injuries make it seem mean-spirited to criticise him, even though said injuries were the result of Tory policies.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Where's that vomit smilie when you need it?


----------



## tenniselbow (Apr 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 17, 2013)

treelover said:


> Some welsh folk chose somewhere else to celebrate at Ebbw Vale in the Valleys...
> 
> btw, that memorial needs a good blast..


 
and here's some more Welsh folks who came up from Wales for Thatcher's funeral



> Among the black-suited crowds mustering in the shadow of the great dome of St Paul's, I met a group of young people, most of who were not even born when she left office. They'd come up from Wales to pay their respects.
> 
> "We are all Thatcher's children," said David, who now works as a financial trader. "The consensus politics of the 1970s was not working. We needed Thatcherism."
> 
> Sam, a 20-year-old history student and Conservative activist from Carmarthenshire, nodded. "She is my inspiration," he told me. His friend Alice, also 20, described Lady Thatcher as a big deal. "She had fantastic suits and hair," she said.


 





Nobs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 17, 2013)

tenniselbow said:


> Guardian Amanda Thatcher phwaor. Somewhere they say she's the Pippa of the event


 
Looks like she's got a load of £50 notes stuffed in her cheeks


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and here's some more Welsh folks who came up from Wales for Thatcher's funeral
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here's hoping they crash the Bentley on the way home


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 17, 2013)

can anyone remind me what this prick is called currently being interviewed on Radio 5?


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 17, 2013)

Matthew someone... (i Think)


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 17, 2013)

Matthew Paris, what a cunt!!


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2013)

B3ta still delivering the goods...


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 17, 2013)

tenniselbow said:


> Guardian Amanda Thatcher phwaor. Somewhere they say she's the Pippa of the event


 
That's Amanda Knox, isn't it?  Shit.


----------



## coltrane (Apr 17, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and here's some more Welsh folks who came up from Wales for Thatcher's funeral
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Acute analysis of Thatcher's "legacy" from Alice.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and here's some more Welsh folks who came up from Wales for Thatcher's funeral
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We need pictures like this. Keeps the hate simmering away nicely


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 17, 2013)

coltrane said:


> Acute analysis of Thatcher's "legacy" from Alice.


 
It's the important stuff that counts to Alice.  Surprised she's not wearing a blue suit and blonde hair


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

sad in many ways, look at all the empty homes..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 17, 2013)

JTG said:


> We need pictures like this. Keeps the hate simmering away nicely


 
I bet you Alice will become a Lady one day or marry a rich banker. She's got that look about her. Whatever she does, I doubt it'll be work. She looks like the type that would prefer to have a few babies (that the nanny will look after) and live a life of idleness getting her hair and nails done whilst reading the Daily Mail

Really wish whoever wrote that story had got all their surnames


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2013)

treelover said:


> sad in many ways, look at all the empty homes..


where's that?


----------



## Dr Nookie (Apr 17, 2013)

T & P said:


>


 
I have no idea how you did that, but that is brilliant!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 17, 2013)

treelover said:


> sad in many ways, look at all the empty homes..


 
Are the homes that decrepit, that they can't be bought back into use?


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 17, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I bet you Alice will become a Lady one day or marry a rich banker. She's got that look about her. Whatever she does, I doubt it'll be work. She looks like the type that would prefer to have a few babies (that the nanny will look after) and live a life of idleness getting her hair and nails done whilst reading the Daily Mail


To be fair, that sounds like it would suit me fine. Minus the Daily Mail bit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 17, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> To be fair, that sounds like it would suit me fine. Minus the Daily Mail bit.


 
Well yeah, we'd all like a bit of money and to work less, but I like to imagine she'd be the type that would buy £1000 handbags whilst paying her cleaner less than minimum wage 

and actually, I wouldn't like to be a Lady or married to a rich banker at all, as most of them are nobs.  I wouldn't mind someone rich though, but not a banker or a politician etc.


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

Goldethorpe near Barnsley




> *A funeral designed to elevate Margaret Thatcher above politics*
> 
> The aim was to usher Thatcher into that tiny pantheon of figures deemed fit to stand alongside the monarchy in national esteem
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/apr/17/ceremony-elevate-partisan-politician


 
btw, I think to a degree they have won, in times to come just as Freedland says, just like we remember Churchill's funeral procession and the booing of him in london in the 40's is airbrushed out of history(i'd never heard of it until Loach's film) the dominant images will be an aerial shot of Thatcher's coffin in the gun carriage, with crowds on the pavements and lots of military bands, etc, basically like Churchills...


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

> Are the homes that decrepit, that they can't be bought back into use?


 
I think its more to do with de-population, etc..


----------



## chilango (Apr 17, 2013)

The first guy interviewed here familiar to us?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22187990


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 17, 2013)

treelover said:


> I think its more to do with de-population, etc..


 
Depopulation because everyones moved away to find work and cant afford the loans to pay the mortage...
edit: Pity noone took a boombox and belted out Ding Dong as the carriage went past


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2013)

Managed to miss the whole vomitfest, luckily no one in my workplace gave a fuck about her


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry i know i've already asked this question, but who is being interviewed on Radio 5 right now? the blokes a total fucking prick. (Possibly Sir Gerald or something)


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

chilango said:


> The first guy interviewed here familiar to us?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22187990


 
its fat libertarian boy with a new haircut


----------



## chilango (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes.

Heh heh.

He always cheers me up.


----------



## gabi (Apr 17, 2013)

crikey, the granddaughter's kinda fit... how did that happen?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 17, 2013)

Been watching this from yesterday


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 17, 2013)

gabi said:


> crikey, the granddaughter's kinda fit... how did that happen?


 
FFS gabi,  off to the Daily Mail with you


----------



## gabi (Apr 17, 2013)

according to the guardian she's the breakout star of today 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/17/amanda-thatcher-funeral


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 17, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


> Sorry i know i've already asked this question, but who is being interviewed on Radio 5 right now? the blokes a total fucking prick. (Possibly Sir Gerald or something)


 
Sir Gerald Howarth.


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2013)

This lady is for burning.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 17, 2013)

gabi said:


> according to the guardian she's the breakout star of today
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/17/amanda-thatcher-funeral


 
Yes, I noticed they'd picked up on it as well


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2013)

chilango said:


> Yes.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> He always cheers me up.


Spotted him amongst those twats leaving wreath somewhere or other the other day as well


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

Packed out in Grantham...


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

> Farewell Iron Lady. Great radical achieved huge changes, but still much to do.


 

A warning from Murdoch...


----------



## yardbird (Apr 17, 2013)

I hear that she's now on her way to Mortlake to change to ashes.
For seventeen years I lived at 238a Upper Richmond Rd - the South Circular.
What a shame I'm not there now.
She'll drive directly by/under the lounge window.
Just think.
Slops.


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

yardbird said:


> I hear that she's now on her way to Mortlake to change to ashes.
> For seventeen years I lived at 238a Upper Richmond Rd - the South Circular.
> What a shame I'm not there now.
> She'll drive directly by/under the lounge window.
> ...


But just think if you still lived there and the wind was blowing in your direction........ Thatcherdust all over your drum


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> I have no idea how you did that, but that is brilliant!!


TBH I've no idea either. You'll have to ask the folks at B3ta


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2013)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I still can't work out why Terry Wogan is there.


Did his wig turn up to pay its respects as well ?


----------



## yardbird (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> But just think if you still lived there and the wind was blowing in your direction........ Thatcherdust all over your drum


I'd try and catch some and sell her on ebay.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2013)

treelover said:


> A warning from Murdoch...


He's gotta be next


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2013)

yardbird said:


> I'd try and catch some and sell her on ebay.


naa, use it to cut some coke and then sell it to some tory knobs, I'm sure they'd not turn their noses up at that


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2013)

treelover said:


> Packed out in Grantham...


Is that a still from Dawn of the Dead ?


----------



## yardbird (Apr 17, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Did his wig turn up to pay its respects as well ?


Almost a Whigs joke there.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 17, 2013)

Who is the libertarian bloke? I've seen him on all the pictures, of course, but is he famous? Why does he keep popping up?


----------



## yardbird (Apr 17, 2013)

tendril said:


> naa, use it to cut some coke and then sell it to some tory knobs, I'm sure they'd not turn their noses up at that


Keef comes to mind.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2013)

gabi said:


> according to the guardian she's the breakout star of today
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/17/amanda-thatcher-funeral


How long before some arse suggests she stands as a Tory MP to carry on the witch's legacy ?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 17, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> How long before some arse suggests she stands as a Tory MP to carry on the witch's legacy ?


 
Not long. The Mail have a quote from her being "most likely to change the world".

There's at least three articles on the Mail about her.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## happie chappie (Apr 17, 2013)

Please post your nominations for the Dead Thatcher "Fucking Idiot" award:

http://www.itv.com/news/central/upd...an-pays-tribute-to-lady-thatcher-with-tattoo/


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 17, 2013)

You burn if you want to.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2013)

To get a sense of where some of the anger is coming from at Goldthorpe:



> One of the stories featured was an incident which happened in 1984, during the miners strike in Goldthorpe.
> 
> Brothers, 15-year-old Paul and 14-year-old Darren Holmes were killed when an embankment collapsed on them whilst they were collecting coal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> To get a sense of where some of the anger is coming from at Goldthorpe:


_I'm_ angry now, reading that. Utterly devastating.


----------



## cdg (Apr 17, 2013)

I saw a solitary bloke protesting at the screening of thatchers funeral in leeds. I couldnt stay with him as i had a hospital appointment, but stopped and hit a chat. He said he was from Liberation I think. Protesting section 28.


----------



## dennisr (Apr 17, 2013)

Osbourne's Tear - very rare  - now for sale on ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330909292...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=330909292355&_rdc=1


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Is that a still from Dawn of the Dead ?


 
the BBC coverage is a disgrace, the reporter Jo someone had the cheek to say that many people had watched the funeral on a massive tv screen in Grantham!, we know different, then they went to Easington, and kept saying "aren't you being disrespectful to other people", they even managed to dig out a Tory in the village. They kept saying this and did again when they went to Goldthorp surveying the bonfire, the same thing was intoned, the whole tone was that this sort of thing isn't British, Sky was much better...


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, and Trendy libertarian man, the one with the anti-Soviet T-shirt in the famous pic organised a uber-thatcherite party with about 80 guests in London..


----------



## chilango (Apr 17, 2013)

treelover said:


> Oh, and Trendy libertarian man, the one with the anti-Soviet T-shirt in the famous pic organised a uber-thatcherite party with about 80 guests in London..



I wouldn't describe him as "trendy", even in the pejorative sense....


----------



## krink (Apr 17, 2013)

fucking hell man. those two boys. i never cry but my eyes are filling up here.

i hope she rots in hell for all eternity. i really do.


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2013)

> a columnist in the mirror today has wiitten that the agricultural wages board has been abolished ,tearing up workers rights and taking 279 million from rural families overv the next ten years.no vote no debate.


 
while you were sleeping or a good day to bury bad news...


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2013)

chilango said:


> The first guy interviewed here familiar to us?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22187990


 
I know the person at 1.15, she's probably known to a few people on here


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like the funeral was pretty quiet: no arrests.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## chilango (Apr 17, 2013)

Blagsta said:


> I know the person at 1.15, she's probably known to a few people on here



...and talking of blasts from the past Rebecca Lush was in the news about this too.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 17, 2013)

Blagsta said:


> I know the person at 1.15, she's probably known to a few people on here


 
Im sure she's lovely but her hair is offensive - did she look in a mirror before she came out today?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> Im sure she's lovely but her hair is offensive - did she look in a mirror before she came out today?


did you look in a mirror before you came out?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> did you look in a mirror before you came out?


 
He hasn't come out yet. At least, not on here.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 17, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> He hasn't come out yet. At least, not on here.


 
boom boom


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2013)

chilango said:


> ...and talking of blasts from the past Rebecca Lush was in the news about this too.


 
Was she M11 and Road Alert?  My memory is hazy.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> Im sure she's lovely but her hair is offensive - did she look in a mirror before she came out today?


 
That's a friend of mine you're slagging off.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 17, 2013)

Blagsta said:


> That's a friend of mine you're slagging off.


 
Righto - she looks lovely apart from the hair!!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 17, 2013)

And what was all this guy about?

http://metro.co.uk/2013/04/17/gallery-margaret-thatcher-funeral-protests-3619837/ay_108070718-jpg/ (cant get image to show on here)


----------



## chilango (Apr 17, 2013)

Blagsta said:


> Was she M11 and Road Alert?  My memory is hazy.



Road alert iirc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> And what was all this guy about?
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/04/17/gallery-margaret-thatcher-funeral-protests-3619837/ay_108070718-jpg/ (cant get image to show on here)


there's a few people like that about who crawl out the woodwork now and again.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> And what was all this guy about?
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/04/17/gallery-margaret-thatcher-funeral-protests-3619837/ay_108070718-jpg/ (cant get image to show on here)


 
He gets around a lot.  I think he may have some...ermmm..."issues".


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> Righto - she looks lovely apart from the hair!!


 
Post a photo of yourself.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> And what was all this guy about?
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/04/17/gallery-margaret-thatcher-funeral-protests-3619837/ay_108070718-jpg/ (cant get image to show on here)


That's an ex-poster from here. Really. He's the dancing priest idiot, you must have heard of him.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> there's a few people like that about who crawl out the woodwork now and again.


 
Irish Jews causing trouble as usual.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 17, 2013)

krink said:


> fucking hell man. those two boys. i never cry but my eyes are filling up here.
> 
> i hope she rots in hell for all eternity. i really do.


 
Another teenager was killed in a similar but separate accident during the strike if I remember right.

3 kids killed, 2 strikers killed by strikebreakers and 1 strikebreaking taxi driver.
Plus annual mining deaths in PRC over 100 times more than Britain's rate - even in the 1990s - some statistician can work out the figures but must be at least several thousand excess deaths.
Figure in the tens of thousands slowly killed by poverty after the closures. Media concentrates on the taxi driver.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That's an ex-poster from here. Really. He's the dancing priest idiot, you must have heard of him.


 
He used to post on here?  What was his username?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That's an ex-poster from here. Really. He's the dancing priest idiot, you must have heard of him.


EX-poster? not dwyer then.


----------



## Weller (Apr 17, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Been watching this from yesterday




17:00 > "I would much rather give way to the cackling right honorable gentleman than have him wobble his ample girth at me from a sedentary position " or similar , Im not a great lover of him but I often like his style towards some of them


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2013)

Blagsta said:


> He used to post on here? What was his username?


Fr Horan


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Fr Horan


 
Wow.  A true celebrity posting here.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 17, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Leeds devastated.


 


youngian said:


> Crowds flood Bristol city centre-


Edinburgh wracked with grief. WRACKED


----------



## cdg (Apr 17, 2013)

Yep, Leeds was empty apart from one section 28 protester. I did see a group outside all bar one but as I got closer I realised it was an E.ON group meeting.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> And what was all this guy about?
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/04/17/gallery-margaret-thatcher-funeral-protests-3619837/ay_108070718-jpg/ (cant get image to show on here)


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Horan


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2013)

some pics from David Hoffman
http://www.hoffmanphotos.com/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That's an ex-poster from here. Really. He's the dancing priest idiot, you must have heard of him.


 
How can you be sure it's _actually_ him, when:



> the freemasons and satanists have produced clones of me in test tubes who offer false prophecies and try to discredit me.


 
Hmmm?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2013)

Shame Saville's dead,Im sure he woulda liked to "pay his respects" to her in her coffin.....


----------



## poului (Apr 17, 2013)

Spectacular array of twunts here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22184274


----------



## cdg (Apr 17, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Shame Saville's dead,Im sure he woulda liked to "pay his respects" to her in her coffin.....


 
Shit joke that may have already been posted:
What do Jimmy Savile and Maggie have in common...











... they both enjoyed fucking miners in the 80's


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 18, 2013)

> *Melanie Phillips* ‏@*MelanieLatest*  14h
> Watching the funeral, finding it hard not to feel we are today somehow burying England.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2013)

ALL the trappings of power were absent last week at the funeral of Earl Attlee, Britain’s Prime Minister from 1945 to 1951: no honour guards or artillery caissons, no press or television, no crush of spectators *– Time, October 1967.*


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 18, 2013)

A great day for burying bad news yesterday. Well, cremating it anyway.


----------



## youngian (Apr 18, 2013)

Oppose Thatcher's policies by all means but I don't understand all this personal loathing of her supporters they have never met-


----------



## chilango (Apr 18, 2013)

What's going on with his collar?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 18, 2013)

Northern Echo printing two front covers:


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2013)

...and more they didn't seem to show on the news - how many more?


----------



## where to (Apr 18, 2013)

Where's that one?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 18, 2013)

Meme Time:







And...


----------



## killer b (Apr 18, 2013)

where to said:


> Where's that one?


looks like liverpool?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 18, 2013)

killer b said:


> looks like liverpool?


 
by St Georges Hall across from Lime Street


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep, sorry forgot to say


----------



## treelover (Apr 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> ...and more they didn't seem to show on the news - how many more?




Someone fron Unite Community tweeted there were thousands there, is this correct?

200 in Sheffield, less than expected..


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## treelover (Apr 18, 2013)

Mainstream media is savaging the events in Goldthorpe, I expect in the next few days, 'questions' will be asked about participants job status, children out of school, etc.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 18, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> And what was all this guy about?
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/04/17/gallery-margaret-thatcher-funeral-protests-3619837/ay_108070718-jpg/ (cant get image to show on here)


 
That's Fr. Neil Horan, the Dancing Priest.

A devotee of the book of Revelations, Fr. Horan dances in a kilt to alert people to the reality of the coming end times. The mogen David is worn as a symbol of his respect and admiration for the Jewish people (oy vey)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Horan


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 18, 2013)

treelover said:


> Someone fron Unite Community tweeted there were thousands there, is this correct?
> 
> 200 in Sheffield, less than expected..


 
About a thousand in Liverpool last night


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> That's Fr. Neil Horan, the Dancing Priest.
> 
> A devotee of the book of Revelations, Fr. Horan dances in a kilt to alert people to the reality of the coming end times. The mogen David is worn as a symbol of his respect and admiration for the Jewish people (oy vey)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Horan


i think what you're trying to say is, he's a loon.


----------



## treelover (Apr 18, 2013)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> About a thousand in Liverpool last night


 
WOW, any coverage


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i think what you're trying to see is, he's a loon.


 
Too loony even for the dear old Vatican, who defrocked him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Too loony even for the dear old Vatican, who defrocked him.


fuckspuddery above and beyond the call of duty


----------



## Maggot (Apr 18, 2013)

Was there some satanic stuff going on at the ceremony?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 18, 2013)

treelover said:


> WOW, any coverage


 
I couldn't make it in the end, but a mate of mine covered it - some images on Alamy news feed - not sure how long the images stay there for on that link


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and here's some more Welsh folks who came up from Wales for Thatcher's funeral
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jesus fucking Christ!!! It's like an exhibit at the Museum of WTF!!! 
L to R:
Someone whose surname is definitely "FitzCharles"; a dwarf Orang Utan; Malcolm McDowell Jr; A woman with haemorrhoids.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 18, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Jesus fucking Christ!!! It's like an exhibit at the Museum of WTF!!!
> L to R:
> Someone whose surname is definitely "FitzCharles"; a dwarf Orang Utan; Malcolm McDowell Jr; A woman with haemorrhoids.


 
A worthy rival to that other pic of four Tory mutants.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> A worthy rival to that other pic of four Tory mutants.


or, to coin a word, mutards.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Jesus fucking Christ!!! It's like an exhibit at the Museum of WTF!!!
> L to R:
> Someone whose surname is definitely "FitzCharles"; a dwarf Orang Utan; Malcolm McDowell Jr; A woman with haemorrhoids.


she's not got piles, the man in the bowler is goosing her.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> she's not got piles, the man in the bowler is goosing her.


 
With her expression that pinched, he's not goosing her, he's stuck the goose up her arse! ;eek:


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Meme Time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


surely you mean "me-me time"


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> With her expression that pinched, he's not goosing her, he's stuck the goose up her arse!


quite, goosing her as i said.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 18, 2013)

Got back from a week in Berlin last night, so missed the whole thing.

How was it? Was there any news coverage?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Got back from a week in Berlin last night, so missed the whole thing.
> 
> How was it? Was there any news coverage?


it was 'and finally' on news at ten.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2013)

youngian said:


> Oppose Thatcher's policies by all means but I don't understand all this personal loathing of her supporters they have never met-


Ah the odious Thatch loving Simon 'heffalump' Heffer anticipating the post funeral buffet no doubt


----------



## sojourner (Apr 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> ...and more they didn't seem to show on the news - how many more?



Hahaa - we were just to the right of that   Was fucking chocker - beltin' time!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 18, 2013)

treelover said:


> Someone fron Unite Community tweeted there were thousands there, is this correct?
> 
> 200 in Sheffield, less than expected..


We reckon it was about a thousand people, maybe a little bit less


----------



## treelover (Apr 18, 2013)

> Attila Stockbroker ~
> Stopped for a coffee on my way to Easington Colliery Working Mens Club where I have been asked to perform for the Durham miners today. I just wanted to share with you my greeting to them. There is a point here which is for me very personal and very important. However you decide to spend today, keep safe!
> 
> Before I begin my set, I’d like to say a couple of things.
> ...


 
Excellent and moving address to the Ex Durham Miners from Attila the Stockbroker


----------



## treelover (Apr 18, 2013)

sojourner said:


> We reckon it was about a thousand people, maybe a little bit less


 
Invisible to the media...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 18, 2013)

treelover said:


> Invisible to the media...


Aye, although we did get collared for an interview by BBC World News! Have found the download - they've not used us, nor did they report on the event itself, preferring to use interviews from the Casa in the afternoon.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 18, 2013)

The local ITV news last night focused on the funeral, despite this being the Midlands. When they couldn't milk the link to her birth place any longer they had to make it local by telling us people from the Midlands went to the funeral. 

It's like living in a dystopia novel. Fuck everything.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2013)

Is'nt it nice to be hearing, seeing and reading other news again, rather than that overblown grief-wankfest with an agenda


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 18, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Is'nt it nice to be hearing, seeing and reading other news again, rather than that overblown grief-wankfest with an agenda


 
It's put me off the news for a while. I'm only seeing stuff on here at the moment. The BBC can fuck right off. Well, apart from their weather forecasts.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> The BBC can fuck right off. Well, apart from their weather forecasts.


 Yes and BBC4


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 18, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Yes and BBC4


 
Goes without saying.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2013)

Interesting:

Kevin Blowe

DAILY MAIL LIARS: check out picture of "Thatcher's funeral". Shard still being built. It's from last year's Jubilee


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 18, 2013)

chilango said:


> What's going on with his collar?


 
It's a detachable cutaway collar and the tie is too thin and the knot too small to hide the end of it.

But he didn't notice when he looked in the mirror because his chins blocked the view. 

And his hat is too small and he has dandruff.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Interesting:
> 
> Kevin Blowe
> 
> DAILY MAIL LIARS: check out picture of "Thatcher's funeral". Shard still being built. It's from last year's Jubilee


 
That's this building, not The Shard:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/122_Leadenhall_Street


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't help them!


----------



## cesare (Apr 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Don't help them!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Don't help them!


 
Hahaha, sorry.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> It's put me off the news for a while. I'm only seeing stuff on here at the moment. The BBC can fuck right off. Well, apart from their weather forecasts.


 Arrival of the new Royal sprog will be the next medja vomitfest.....


----------



## bolshiebhoy (Apr 18, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> That's this building, not The Shard:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/122_Leadenhall_Street


What time does that clock say too?


----------



## treelover (Apr 18, 2013)

> I couldn't help it but while watching Thatcher's funeral service and ingesting all that pomp and splendour, my mind began to wander. I slipped back to my youth and remembered my eldest sister who died of TB in a work house infirmary, long before the NHS was created. When the Bishop of London said of Thatcher "she was one of us." I couldn't help but think-not bloody likely. How is she like me? We may be of the same generation but there our similarity ends because I was born and bred like millions of other Britains in poverty,without the benefits of a welfare state. I know from hard experience that hunger and want don't make a sharper, more determine person. In fact if it last long enough it breaks one's spirit. I also remember what the rich did to the poor during the Great Depression, they ignored our hunger, they denied us education, proper health care and decent housing. They didn't see us fit to be anything but their means to a wealthy end. They believed that nature and god had created us less industrious than the well to do. It wasn't until they needed our lives to fight in the Second World War that they were forced to take notice of us-the working class, the poor and the down and out. We were the ones that changed the world and brought Attlee to power to liberate all of this country's citizens. We were the tide that raised all boats-not the bankers or the city markets. We the ordinary, common people spread human decency across this island. Somehow, I guess in the intervening years after the war, the rich, the grasping and greedy began to rewrite that epic chapter of the working class struggle for dignity. It was how Thatcher and her well funded propaganda machine began to manipulate this nation's agenda and return it to its feudal past. The manner in which Thatcher's funeral was conducted was a farce. However, I am just not sure if the ruling class really believes that she saved a nation or saved them from the obligation of being fair and just citizens. Having seen Thatcher's epic funeral; two other funeral come to mind: Edward VII in 1910 . His was the beginning of the end of the Royal Houses of Europe and Hindenburg's. The old chancellor's farewell was political propaganda done at an Olympic level. Woe be to us all, if Thatcher's funeral is the harbinger of things to come.


 

An antidote to the preceding's, Leslie Harry Smith's take on it.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 18, 2013)

That's the cheesegrater, you clown.



butchersapron said:


> Interesting:
> 
> Kevin Blowe
> 
> DAILY MAIL LIARS: check out picture of "Thatcher's funeral". Shard still being built. It's from last year's Jubilee


----------



## Favelado (Apr 18, 2013)

Great. Another 200 Guardian articles ready to go after the Shardian obsession of the last twelve months. Europe's second highest skyscraper! Wow!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> That's the cheesegrater, you clown.


Well spotted, yet you only managed to spot it a few hours later.

Still, tell us all abut the puffs and how you support the rapists now you've been allowed out on a week night.


----------



## bolshiebhoy (Apr 18, 2013)

Be fantastic if the Sun has been caught out but was that even the route of the Jubilee procession? Did they have Beefeaters on yesterday's parade?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Well spotted, yet you only managed to spot it a few hours later.
> 
> Still, tell us all abut the puffs and how you support the rapists now you've been allowed out on a week night.


 
Don't forget how you wouldn't want your kid to go to a school where there was melanin  on show everywhere. Gross!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2013)

bolshiebhoy said:


> Be fantastic if the Sun has been caught out but was that even the route of the Jubilee procession? Did they have Beefeaters on yesterday's parade?


Pretty sure the fake is fake now bb.


----------



## treelover (Apr 19, 2013)

http://iamunchienandalusia.wordpress.com/2013/04/17/thatchers-dead-party-liverpool/

Tracked down a great article with excellent photo's on the (invisible to the media) Liverpool Thatcher Party

be great if this could shared indymedia, etc.


----------



## treelover (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## treelover (Apr 19, 2013)

it does look like a massive event..

although interesting, doesn't seem to be many students, etc..


----------



## treelover (Apr 19, 2013)

So big , it spilled down the side of St Georges Hall


but according to the BBC it didn't happen...Minitrue...


btw, I mean broadcast media, they did have a tiny article on the web which said 200 people attended!


----------



## MikeMcc (Apr 19, 2013)

Massive crowd then... Wouldn't have thought it was the funeral of the 2nd most devisive PM since Winnie...


----------



## treelover (Apr 19, 2013)

http://forgetoday.com/news/thatcher-funeral-party-held-in-sheffield-city-centre/



Sheffield one looks a bit of a SWP lash up...


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 19, 2013)

treelover said:


> http://iamunchienandalusia.wordpress.com/2013/04/17/thatchers-dead-party-liverpool/
> 
> Tracked down a great article with excellent photo's on the (invisible to the media) Liverpool Thatcher Party
> 
> be great if this could shared indymedia, etc.


 
These pictures are hilarious.  I've now spotted Benny and a Teletubby in the bottom right.

Does everyone on a protest have to look like Wayne and Waynetta?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 19, 2013)

Wayne, to Waynetta: " why does everyone at that funeral look like gunneradt?"


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 19, 2013)

Mummy, why did  gunneradt have to go away?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 19, 2013)

youngian said:


> Oppose Thatcher's policies by all means but I don't understand all this personal loathing of her supporters they have never met-


----------



## chilango (Apr 19, 2013)

teqniq said:


> Wayne, to Waynetta: " why does everyone at that funeral look like gunneradt?"



He wishes.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2013)

treelover said:


> http://iamunchienandalusia.wordpress.com/2013/04/17/thatchers-dead-party-liverpool/
> 
> Tracked down a great article with excellent photo's on the (invisible to the media) Liverpool Thatcher Party
> 
> be great if this could shared indymedia, etc.


Brilliant - thanks for this!  Put the smile right back on my face again


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2013)

treelover said:


> it does look like a massive event..
> 
> although interesting, doesn't seem to be many students, etc..


There were some journalism students there going round interviewing people.  They interviewed my fella and I think they regretted picking  him cos he didn't shut up for about 20 minutes  They looked a bit shell-shocked afterwards haha


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 19, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Mummy, why did gunneradt have to go away?


 
"For many reasons, little Timmy. Mostly though, for being a dick".


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2013)

Apologies if this has already been discussed, but I'm just trying to catch up a bit here...so how many people actually turned out to line the route of the funeral? Was there a Police "estimate"? If so I suppose we'd have to halve it to get close to the real figure


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 19, 2013)

brogdale said:
			
		

> Apologies if this has already been discussed, but I'm just trying to catch up a bit here...so how many people actually turned out to line the route of the funeral? Was there a Police "estimate"? If so I suppose we'd have to halve it to get close to the real figure



Apparently 4000. This was Mark whatsit in the i today quoting the BBC.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Apparently 4000. This was Mark whatsit in the i today quoting the BBC.


Only 4000; seriously?

That's fewer than a Gillingham home gate on a wet Tuesday evening in November.


----------



## Almor (Apr 19, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Apparently 4000. This was Mark whatsit in the i today quoting the BBC.


 
Isn't that the number of police that lined the route, wasn't there anybody else?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 19, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Only 4000; seriously?
> 
> That's fewer than a Gillingham home gate on a wet Tuesday evening in November.


Here you go: http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...-we-go-back-to-normal-now-please-8578509.html


> But despite all the coverage, and the Daily Mail website claiming that a “vast crowd lined the streets”, the area of the procession seemed no busier than normal, and one BBC report claimed there were around 4,000 people. I suppose the term “vast crowd” is vague, but, to be consistent, the Daily Mail will now have to refer to any crowd of 4,000 as vast, such as “Vast crowd watches Exeter versus Wycombe Wanderers”.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 19, 2013)

part of me really hopes that mad little bloke from the football match was there, shouting _youre shit...you have no fans_


----------

